# The Talk...



## Fhuzky (May 3, 2010)

Ok so, the majority of everyone has most likely been caught or suspected of possession of pornography... whether it be on the computer, under the bed, wherever it can be placed.  

Every parent dreads the day they find their precious innocent child is no longer, precious... and innocent.  But not every parent is expecting to find anthropomorphic inappropriateness, and upon discovering that kind of paraphernalia raises many many more questions about their child.

What I'd like to know is, if you were ever caught with "furry porn", what were the reactions of the discoverer? whether it be your parents, friends, teachers (because I know there are some of you out there who can't wait til you get home to get some tasty pixels), whoever.  

You'd be surprise how the majority of parents who find porn that is furry don't ever, ever give you the talk... then again, what could they possibly say?  

So yeah, let's hear (read) those reactions.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

I've never been caught, so idk.

:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

I was never caught looking at porn, and if I was no one ever said anything. :3 And there was never a "talk" either; honestly, everything I know about sex I learned from the internet, including porn. It's quite educational, actually.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've never been caught, so idk.
> 
> :3


This ^


----------



## Fhuzky (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> porn. It's quite educational, actually.



Agreed, porn is very educational :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 3, 2010)

I don't look at furry porn.
I'll never feel your pain.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Never got caught with porn, never got caught jacking off, never got caught looking at weird shit (mostly because I don't look at weird shit).


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> This ^



You know there's a "this" button now...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Never been caught and hell, I'm 18 now so I can walk around with no pants and my parents wouldn't give a flying rat's fucking ass. (Combination of flying fuck and rat's ass.)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

"Talk"? With all the crap I've seen on the internet, and I've done in real life, I probably know more about sex and sexuality than my parents do.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

I don't look at furry porn on purpose. I'm not that wierd yet...


I have however been caught with regular porn. That was not a fun day. My mother really didn't give a crap but it was awkward as hell.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

For some reason i'm not attracted to porn.  ANY porn.  I don't get it, sluts just aren't classy enough for me.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> For some reason i'm not attracted to porn.  ANY porn.  I don't get it, sluts just aren't classy enough for me.


What about "adult furry art"?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never been caught and hell, I'm 18 now so I can walk around with no pants and my parents wouldn't give a flying rat's fucking ass. (Combination of flying fuck and rat's ass.)



That's coz they already know you're a fox slut.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What about "adult furry art"?



Nope.  Nor do I like "adult human art"...


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2010)

Never caught.  Was never careless.  I was afraid of getting kicked out for being gay so I was overly cautious.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's coz they already know you're a fox slut.



That's the sad part. They honestly don't suspect anything. It'll be like a punch in the crotch (My line of the day after my teacher said it, mid-lecture) when they find out that I'm a huge flaming fag.


----------



## Tibba (May 3, 2010)

My brother caught me a few weeks ago.  I was moving files, and my laptop mouse is busted and will sometimes click things a million times even though you only meant to click once.  Picture opened, brother was over shoulder.  He just gave me a look, and wiped his hand across the back of my neck as punishment.  Never spoke of it again.

Though, I discovered bestiality in 7th grade, and subsequently got caught discovering it because I forgot to clear history.  Weirdest convo I've ever had with my dad.  My favorite quote was, "I never thought in any of my years of parenting I would have to confront my son about why he was looking at women fucking Fido."


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Nope.  Nor do I like "adult human art"...


Have you hit puberty yet? Serious question, btw.


----------



## MrBlack (May 3, 2010)

The reaction would probably be....I dunno it has awkward written all over it :U ex:
Parent walks in "Hey son I was wondering if- *sees yiff on computer screen and long awkward pause followed by parent leaving room and shuts door*


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've never been caught, so idk.
> 
> :3





Heckler & Koch said:


> Never got caught with porn, never got caught jacking off, never got caught looking at weird shit (mostly because I don't look at weird shit).





Taren Fox said:


> "Talk"? With all the crap I've seen on the internet, and I've done in real life, I probably know more about sex and sexuality than my parents do.



yeah, pretty much a mix of all these three except the whole flamer thing scotty put.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Hehehe, I've never had any awkward situations/sit-down talks with my parents about next to anything sexual although I laughed when my dad got pissed at my nephew and yelled at me and my brother saying "I'm gonna fuckin' cut your balls off if you have a damn child like this!"...

/lulz


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

I got caught naked on the phone once, my cousin was like "..."
*closes door slowly*
I just kept talking on the phone.
If I was caught I would move a window in front of the porn obviously.
I am caught looking at porn all the time, I don't really care.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehe, I've never had any awkward situations/sit-down talks with my parents about next to anything sexual although I laughed when my dad got pissed at my nephew and yelled at me and my brother saying "I'm gonna fuckin' cut your balls off if you have a damn child like this!"...
> 
> /lulz



lol, same here and i would have loved to be there and see that.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I got caught naked on the phone once, my cousin was like "..."
> *closes door slowly*
> I just kept talking on the phone.
> If I was caught I would move a window in front of the porn obviously.
> I am caught looking at porn all the time, I don't really care.



lol, wow. must have been quite embarrassing


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Have you hit puberty yet? Serious question, btw.



Yeah, actually...  19 years old and I am attracted to girls.  I just _think_ too much I guess.  When I see porn, i'm more likely to think "eww, dirty slut" than "ooh, slut in a suggestive position in the nude..."


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

haha, I have been walked in on by my mom a few times but she was completely oblivious that I was....having some fun.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, actually...  19 years old and I am attracted to girls.  I just _think_ too much I guess.  When I see porn, i'm more likely to think "eww, dirty slut" than "ooh, slut in a suggestive position in the nude..."


Tasteful nudes. :3


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, actually...  19 years old and I am attracted to girls.  I just _think_ too much I guess.  When I see porn, i'm more likely to think "eww, dirty slut" than "ooh, slut in a suggestive position in the nude..."



huh, never heard that one before. i heard a guy say he doesn't spank the monkey, but this is a little surprising.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, I have been walked in on by my mom a few times but she was completely oblivious that I was....having some fun.



came close to that once before, but now i'm more sly about it.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

How come kids never walk in on their parents slammin' the salami? It's always the other way around, I guess.


----------



## MrBlack (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, I have been walked in on by my mom a few times but she was completely oblivious that I was....having some fun.


Why dont you do that in the bathroom?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Why dont you do that in the bathroom?


No dogweenie pictures in the bathroom.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Tasteful nudes. :3



I guess I'd like it more if they evaluated things.  Like "he's worth getting naked for" instead of "i'll pose in front of a camera so every fucking man on the planet can see me naked"

And furry porn...  blah.  Dicks and boobs carefully drawn by people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come kids never walk in on their parents slammin' the salami? It's always the other way around, I guess.



my friend has once, her parents didn't know though.



MrBlack said:


> Why dont you do that in the bathroom?



lol, maybe cuz he has a desktop computer XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come kids never walk in on their parents slammin' the salami? It's always the other way around, I guess.



Well uh...yeah, I've heard it a few times...*shudder* Not something you ever want to experience.



MrBlack said:


> Why dont you do that in the bathroom?



......Bathroom.....Comfort of my own bed..... accessible porn on my pc.....I'll stick with the last two thank you very much.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 3, 2010)

I have nothing to be caught with.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, I have been walked in on by my mom a few times but she was completely oblivious that I was....having some fun.


creepy.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I guess I'd like it more if they evaluated things.  Like "he's worth getting naked for" instead of "i'll pose in front of a camera so every fucking man on the planet can see me naked"
> 
> And furry porn...  blah.  Dicks and boobs carefully drawn by people with too much time on their hands.



lol, you have a very articulate look on these things. congrats!
not many people i know actually think abot porn, they just "jump in"


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well uh...yeah, I've heard it a few times...*shudder* Not something you ever want to experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ......Bathroom.....Comfort of my own bed..... accessible porn on my pc.....I'll stick with the last two thank you very much.



ditto on the last post.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Nope

I'm still innocent :3

I don't even look at porn cuz I'm a good little wolfie


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

ON TOPIC

I don't think they have a problem with porn. After all, my dad gives me his Maxim and Playboy magazines. And I read them right in front of my parents.

But stll, I have never masterbated in my life.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm still innocent :3



I've always wondered how chicks do it....

Nevermind I don't want to know. D:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> my friend has once, her parents didn't know though.


That's when you bust out the camera. xD


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come kids never walk in on their parents slammin' the salami? It's always the other way around, I guess.



Parents are more experienced.

Kid's away at a friends house for the night?
Kid's at school and I have off of work?

Oh, and then there's the oh-so-famous "i'm going out to the garage" or "i'm going for a motorcycle ride..."

Or "here's $20, go see a movie."


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm still innocent :3
> 
> I don't even look at porn cuz I'm a good little wolfie



good boy! *pats you on the head*



Alstor said:


> ON TOPIC
> 
> I don't think they have a problem with porn. After all, my dad gives me his Maxim and Playboy magazines. And I read them right in front of my parents.



wow, you must be the luckiest guy i know then.


----------



## MrBlack (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto on the last post.


Thats disgusting, you sleep in those boy, The toilet is where it belongs :U


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've always wondered how chicks do it....
> 
> Nevermind I don't want to know. D:


It's not too hard to dial the rotary phone. e.e


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, wow. must have been quite embarrassing


Not really for me, but maybe for him.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, actually...  19 years old and I am attracted to girls.  I just _think_ too much I guess.  When I see porn, i'm more likely to think "eww, dirty slut" than "ooh, slut in a suggestive position in the nude..."


I think of porn as entertainment.


Scotty1700 said:


> haha, I have been walked in on by my mom a few times but she was completely oblivious that I was....having some fun.


I would be so obvious if this happened to me.
I would have been like blushing really bad, and not say anything.
Then like hide under blankets, or I would have just sat there, and been like,
"..." and the other person would have been like "..."


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That's when you bust out the camera. xD



lol, ew. i would not look at that pic >.<



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Parents are more experienced.
> 
> Kid's away at a friends house for the night?
> Kid's at school and I have off of work?
> ...



true, but they have age to back them up


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm still innocent :3
> 
> I don't even look at porn cuz I'm a good little wolfie



*Pats you on head* Good wuffy :3



Alstor said:


> But stll, I have never masterbated in my life.












MrBlack said:


> Thats disgusting, you sleep in those boy, The toilet is where it belongs :U



And thus, you gotta learn the technique of not actually cumming everywhere....


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've always wondered how chicks do it....
> 
> Nevermind I don't want to know. D:



There's this device called a "dildo," sometimes referred to as a "vibrator"...
...

The rest...  you can probably guess.


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, you must be the luckiest guy i know then.


Not really. I found a semen stain on my dad's GQ Magazine when Johnny Depp was on the cover.

My dad lives alone.



Scotty1700 said:


>


But it's icky...


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Thats disgusting, you sleep in those boy, The toilet is where it belongs :U



lol, i don't release in my sheets if that's what you are implying XD



EdieFantabulous said:


> Not really for me, but maybe for him.



i feel sorry for him then, i would be SOOOO embarrassed


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Pats you on head* Good wuffy :3





Krasl said:


> good boy! *pats you on the head*


^^


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Pats you on head* Good wuffy :3



lol, i love that pic.



Alstor said:


> Not really. I found a semen stain on my dad's GQ Magazine when Johnny Depp was on the cover.
> 
> My dad lives alone.



ew, oh...well, sorry to hear that


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think of porn as entertainment.



Don't bother trying to "help" me get into porn.  I â‰  you.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But it's icky...


Feels good man. :3


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^^



oops, i put boy, sorry girl! *gives cookie*


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ew, oh...well, sorry to hear that


No problem. He probably did that when he was wanking off to Playboy.



Taren Fox said:


> Feels good man. :3


 NO!
I hope...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But it's icky...



A-are you grossed out by your own cock?

P.S. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at LEAST once....


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't bother trying to "help" me get into porn.  I â‰  you.



wow, talk about restraint! that's certainly admirable! ^_^


----------



## Fhuzky (May 3, 2010)

This thread isn't about porn in general, just yiff and the reactions of those who aren't furry(or maybe a closet one) come across it by seeing someone else drawn to it.  

A: It's hilarious when a parent is speechless about something like this.
B: Knowing about a stranger's personal life is amusing as long as there is a line of anonymity still there...
C: I was never caught, although I've pondered what others would go through if they were caught since it seems I've become addicted to "yiff art" although honestly I've never fapped to it (beLIEve what you want) It's just something that fascinated me since as far as I can remember... Also I'm an art fag and will buy pieces off of budding artists even if they are sketches.  If they appeal to me, you bet your ass I'm gonna give them 10 cents for it.  

Oops i rambled, but yeah, yiff only, not porn in general


----------



## MrBlack (May 3, 2010)

Pretty much just my friends know I look at that shit though, as for my parents? they dont need to know, sides Ill be out of here in a year


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> NO!
> I hope...


Depends. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> There's this device called a "dildo," sometimes referred to as a "vibrator"...
> ...
> 
> The rest...  you can probably guess.


Yeah, but who really wants to?


Alstor said:


> Not really. I found a semen stain on my dad's GQ Magazine when Johnny Depp was on the cover.
> 
> My dad lives alone.
> 
> ...


Yeah, all the grotty things...
but it feels so nice -////-


Krasl said:


> lol, i don't release in my sheets if that's what you are implying XD
> 
> 
> 
> i feel sorry for him then, i would be SOOOO embarrassed


I would have continued to lay down. Like I did.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oops, i put boy, sorry girl! *gives cookie*


It's ok *noms cookie*

and besides..I dun need pr0nz *nomnomnomnom*


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> No problem. He probably did that when he was wanking off to Playboy.
> 
> 
> NO!
> I hope...



oh, well that makes sense. still, hope all is well with him and you. ^_^



Scotty1700 said:


> A-are you grossed out by your own cock?
> 
> P.S. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at LEAST once....



lol, it feels awesome! :3


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But still, I have never masturbated in my life.



You're not human! D:


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Funny story, really-- my parents have never caught me looking at porn, or seen my porn collection, but my sister has.

Basically, I felt the need to put furry porn on my Zune (I was fourteen at the time), and left it lying around. For some reason, my sister and her friends went through my pictures folder. I didn't actually identify with the fandom at the time, and instead treated my interest in the murry purries like it was a deep dark secret that I had to deny with every fiber of my being. It took me a year or two to realize that having the stuff isn't actually a big deal, and to get over my dumb insecurities.

Regardless, I don't keep porn on my Zune anymore, since whenever I hand someone my Zune, their first instinct is to see if I have any. Joy oh joy. :V


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A-are you grossed out by your own cock?
> 
> P.S. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at LEAST once....


 I'm just grossed out by semen. When I came (accidentally) for the first time, I got light-headed, dizzy, and nauseous.

And NO!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A-are you grossed out by your own cock?
> 
> P.S. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at LEAST once....



Surprisingly, I haven't...  I've had erections, but i've never really thought it was a good idea to...  you know...

I'm just not that desperate for entertainment.

God i'm such a freakin' conservative, what the hell am I doing here?  (conservative in the american sense, american politics sounds screwed up to the rest of the world)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's ok *noms cookie*
> 
> and besides..I dun need pr0nz *nomnomnomnom*


Guys in porn are nasty anyway. ><


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm just grossed out by semen. When I came (accidentally) for the first time, I got light-headed, dizzy, and nauseous.
> 
> And NO!


Accidentally? xD


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's ok *noms cookie*
> 
> and besides..I dun need pr0nz *nomnomnomnom*



Another non-pornophilic person!  Yay!  *gives another cookie*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm just grossed out by semen. When I came (accidentally) for the first time, I got light-headed, dizzy, and nauseous.
> 
> And NO!


Oh, you know you need to get off right?
You can't not release, it actually has to happen.
May as well help it along.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Pretty much just my friends know I look at that shit though, as for my parents? they dont need to know, sides Ill be out of here in a year



yeah, my friends barely know what i look at, and my parents don't even know yet.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I would have continued to lay down. Like I did.



lol, seeeexy 



WillowWulf said:


> It's ok *noms cookie*
> 
> and besides..I dun need pr0nz *nomnomnomnom*



lol, yay for no pr0nz and cookies!


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> There's this device called a "dildo," sometimes referred to as a "vibrator"...
> ...
> 
> The rest...  you can probably guess.



I know about vibrators, but it's not like every chick has one handy the first time they do it.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Another non-pornophilic person!  Yay!  *gives another cookie*


:3


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Accidentally? xD


[yt]VLnWf1sQkjY[/yt]



EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh, you know you need to get off right?
> You can't not release, it actually has to happen.
> May as well help it along.


 Oh, yeah. I was like, "NO! YOU'RE NOT GONNA CUM!" and my jizz was like, "YES I AM! WHOOSH!"


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> This thread isn't about porn in general, just yiff and the reactions of those who aren't furry(or maybe a closet one) come across it by seeing someone else drawn to it.
> 
> A: It's hilarious when a parent is speechless about something like this.
> B: Knowing about a stranger's personal life is amusing as long as there is a line of anonymity still there...
> ...


It's not funny when a parent is speechless about their child looking at creepy fetish porn, it's actually pretty disturbing that they saw that.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I know about vibrators, but it's not like every chick has one handy the first time they do it.


Ice cubes.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, my friends barely know what i look at, and my parents don't even know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, seeeexy


Parents don't need to know.
Friends think they need to know.
Other people think they need to know sometimes.
None of them want to know.

Also it's not all that great, you know, because I'm not that sexy.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Not really into furry porn so I dunno how that would happen :\


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Jizz In My Pants



Ye gads, what is this new and exciting internet video that has sprung up onto my e-radar? I dare say sir, you are on the cutting edge. I should throw you a tennis ball, because you're just so _fetch._


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Ye gads, what is this new and exciting internet video that has sprung up onto my e-radar? I dare say sir, you are on the cutting edge. I should throw you a tennis ball, because you're just so _fetch._


 inorite?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2010)

My mom found furry porn that I drew... Thing is, it was so well drawn all she could say "Wow, this is pretty good."
While I sat there thinking, "Oh God, why didn't I hide this better?"


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Not really into furry porn so I dunno how that would happen :\


Says the guy with the guy who plays SecondLife with a male character who possesses large boobs.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm just grossed out by semen. When I came (accidentally) for the first time, I got light-headed, dizzy, and nauseous.
> 
> And NO!



lol, i'm grossed out by it too >.<



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Surprisingly, I haven't...  I've had erections, but i've never really thought it was a good idea to...  you know...
> 
> I'm just not that desperate for entertainment.
> 
> God i'm such a freakin' conservative, what the hell am I doing here?  (conservative in the american sense, american politics sounds screwed up to the rest of the world)



hm, well i don't like to do it cuz it's bad, but i like it for the sensation.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I know about vibrators, but it's not like every chick has one handy the first time they do it.



Hand.  At least, that's what that one lesbian in the movie _Chasing Amy_ said.


And if you haven't seen that movie, do it at least for the "black rage" scene.  That scene is awesome.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm just grossed out by semen. When I came (accidentally) for the first time, I got light-headed, dizzy, and nauseous.
> 
> And NO!



You were just surprised, it was your first time. You'll start liking it if you do it again.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

H&K said:
			
		

> It's not funny when a parent is speechless about their child looking at creepy fetish porn, it's actually pretty disturbing that they saw that.



Would you honestly care if you caught your son or daughter looking at furry porn? Although then again if you do, you're probably the sort of person who doesn't know how to knock. 

It's really not a big deal.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My mom found furry porn that I drew... Thing is, it was so well drawn all she could say "Wow, this is pretty good."
> While I sat there thinking, "Oh God, why didn't I hide this better?"


I wish I could draw animate objects...


Krasl said:


> lol, i'm grossed out by it too >.<
> 
> 
> 
> hm, well i don't like to do it cuz it's bad, but i like it for the sensation.


What? It's bad? Why didn't we Canadians hear of this?


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've never been caught, so idk.
> 
> :3



I can also say this..but when it came to furry porn....my Mother and Stepdad were the ones who introduced me to it XD....I thought it was a little crazy at first because I loved furrys but afterwords it became my porn


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You were just surprised, it was your first time. You'll start liking it if you do it again.


 Thanks. Good to see good advice can be given on FAF.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, well i don't like to do it cuz it's bad, but i like it for the sensation.



Oh, you think I mean religious conservative...  Well, I guess that's sorta fitting, but i'm actually an objectivist.  Read Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

The thing I hate most is when it gets into the pubes.  Then it's just fucking impossible to clean up without a shower or something.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Would you honestly care if you caught your son or daughter looking at furry porn? Although then again if you do, you're probably the sort of person who doesn't know how to knock.
> 
> It's really not a big deal.


I've been desensitized to it so I probably wouldn't care as much as someone else's parents would, but I would still feel kind weirded out.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

This thread is beginning to scare me


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is beginning to scare me


 Pour bleach all over your monintor. It will make it go away. :-D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Thanks. Good to see good advice can be given on FAF.


Then I will add a bit more to that.
If you do it more often it will begin to feel better.


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Then I will add a bit more to that.
> If you do it more often it will begin to feel better.


 Then again, I don't want to be some wanking off freak. I'd rather feel like passing out than to become that.

But still, thanks for the advice. And guys, please stop before this becomes the "Alstor Hugbox thread."


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Then again, I don't want to be some wanking off freak. I'd rather feel like passing out than to become that.
> 
> But still, thanks for the advice. And guys, please stop before this becomes the "Alstor Hugbox thread."



Alstor, go fuck yourself.


(there, no hugbox.)


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Alstor, go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> (there, no hugbox.)


 BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!


He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:


----------



## MrBlack (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:


*gets back from masturbating* What now?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!



You said no hugbox, you don't get a fucking hugbox.  Go die in whatever way pleases you.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:



If you don't masturbate you are at higher risk for prostate cancer if you're male (and probably other forms of cancer too). :3


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:


EDIT: I can't please everyone.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> You said no hugbox, you don't get a fucking hugbox. Go die in whatever way pleases you.


FINE! I WILL!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:



I don't like the idea of masturbation, but as long as it doesn't affect my life, I don't care.  Of course, yapping about it on the forum essentially does make it affect my life, so whatever he does should be kept secret.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you don't masturbate you are at higher risk for prostate cancer if you're male (and probably other forms of cancer too). :3



You really think he's that old?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Then again, I don't want to be some wanking off freak. I'd rather feel like passing out than to become that.
> 
> But still, thanks for the advice. And guys, please stop before this becomes the "Alstor Hugbox thread."


Erm... there are things called moderation and self-restraint.
If you can perform either, you'll be okay on that front.


WillowWulf said:


> He shouldn't masturbate, masturbating is bad D:


What? No it isn't.
It's a function that should be carried out.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you don't masturbate you are at higher risk for prostate cancer if you're male (and probably other forms of cancer too). :3


I'm a girl but ok..
Masturbating is actually really healthy I hear, I forgot how it's healthy though
:/


Alstor said:


> *clean hand high five*


How 'bout you just pat my head instead >.>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *clean hand high five*
> 
> 
> FINE! I WILL!



*clean dead hand high five*


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What? No it isn't.
> It's a function that should be carried out.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How 'bout you just pat my head instead >.>


 *pat and wolfie treat*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What? No it isn't.
> It's a function that should be carried out.



Never trust people who list gender as other in issues that have to do with sex.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *pat and wolfie treat*



Willow should get a refrigerator for all those extra treats...


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *pat and wolfie treat*


:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a girl but ok..
> Masturbating is actually really healthy I hear, I forgot how it's healthy though
> :/


It makes your heart beat faster, and millions of neuromuscular contractions make the sensation you feel.
It's a good thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you don't masturbate you are at higher risk for prostate cancer if you're male (and probably other forms of cancer too). :3



Yesh, frequent fapping causes a rise in sex hormones (Who knew!) which boosts the body on many levels such as metabolic rate, immune system, etc. 



WillowWulf said:


> As I said before, it's healthy.
> 
> How 'bout you just pat my head instead >.>



Yesh, it's healthy. 

*Pat pat* Good girly


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

School busted me... twice. Never got "The Talk".


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

How often do people here whack their Willy?


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It makes your heart beat faster, and millions of neuromuscular contractions make the sensation you feel.
> It's a good thing.


Yea, something like that 



Scotty1700 said:


> Yesh, it's healthy.
> 
> *Pat pat* Good girly


:3

I must confess and say my paws aren't the cleanest >///<


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

8-bit said:


> School busted me... twice. Never got "The Talk".



Wow.  Horribly corrupt kitten indeed.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

I don't believe I'm the first person in this thread to post this.

If you don't do it, you get

*BLUEBALLS*


That's why you should keep it regular.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

8-bit said:


> School busted me... twice. Never got "The Talk".


Jeez, you have to be sneakier.
I have never been caught in school, because I am sneaky.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How often do people here whack their Willy?



0 times in 19 years...  Maybe if it was inside some girl...


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

My parents think it's just a phase, and that I'll transition to regular porn any day now.
They didn't react strongly in the slightest. They actually think it's perfectly natural.
It was an awkward topic at first, but once I saw my parents weren't tense about it at all, it became easier to talk to them. 
I'm so lucky to have such awesome and open-minded parents.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You really think he's that old?



What does age have to do with it? What you do when you're young does have an effect on your health when you're older, you know.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> 0 times in 19 years...  Maybe if it was inside some girl...


You can't have sex if you don't masturbate you know...
It puts too much stress on the heart if you don't, and then you die...
It can happen.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Jeez, you have to be sneakier.
> I have never been caught in school, because I am sneaky.



I used to play kitten canon on the school computers.  If you got caught playing games on school computers, insta-ban from internet use, and all of the game websites were supposedly blocked.  Everyone knew how to get around the block, and most people were sneaky enough to actually take advantage of that.  Unfortunately, they all used facebook.  I mean seriously, facebook?  that's what you want to get banned for?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You can't have sex if you don't masturbate you know...
> It puts too much stress on the heart if you don't, and then you die...
> It can happen.



It gets erect, I just don't grab.  K?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'm so lucky to have such awesome and open-minded parents.



Same here, my parents don't care in the slightest.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What does age have to do with it? What you do when you're young does have an effect on your health when you're older, you know.



I used to shine lasers directly into my eyes an my vision is still 20/20.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> It gets erect, I just don't grab.  K?


It's your body... Why are you so afraid to touch your pecker?


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How often do people here whack their Willy?



The smart ones will wait two-three days. Lossa spooge ~<3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> My parents think it's just a phase, and that I'll transition to regular porn any day now.
> They didn't react strongly in the slightest. They actually think it's perfectly natural.
> It was an awkward topic at first, but once I saw my parents weren't tense about it at all, it became easier to talk to them.
> I'm so lucky to have such awesome and open-minded parents.


My parents thought that electric guitar was a phase for me.  Needless to say, they were proven wrong, and wish they weren't.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Same here, my parents don't care in the slightest.


 
Dude, high five.







Fenrir Lupus said:


> My parents thought that electric guitar was a phase for me. Needless to say, they were proven wrong, and wish they weren't.


 
Well... I'm sorry to hear that?
No, I'm sorry, that makes me sound like a total anus.
I certainly hope they come to accept your love of electric guitars.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The smart ones will wait two-three days. Lossa spooge ~<3


o lawd D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I used to play kitten canon on the school computers.  If you got caught playing games on school computers, insta-ban from internet use, and all of the game websites were supposedly blocked.  Everyone knew how to get around the block, and most people were sneaky enough to actually take advantage of that.  Unfortunately, they all used facebook.  I mean seriously, facebook?  that's what you want to get banned for?


lol I used to play games on the school computers all the time, nobody cared.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> It gets erect, I just don't grab.  K?


I would help you with that...
but it's inappropriate.


8-bit said:


> The smart ones will wait two-three days. Lossa spooge ~<3


Oh dear...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?


Feels good man. :3


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?



Idk why you would do that.But a kid in my grade was suspended for fapping in bio.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Idk why you would do that.But a kid in my grade was suspended for fapping in bio.


At least he was in the appropriate class.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Dude, high five.



*high fives*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?


Why not?


kyle19 said:


> Idk why you would do that.But a kid in my grade was suspended for fapping in bio.


I usually do it during gym.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?


Cuz some people have little restraint *sighs* damn men


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's your body... Why are you so afraid to touch your pecker?



I'm not afraid to touch it.  Still have to hit the toilet when I take a piss, and I still have to clean it in the shower.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Idk why you would do that.But a kid in my grade was suspended for fapping in bio.


 
B-but!
He was studying the reproductive system in a hands-on activity.
How dare they.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is fucking creepy now. Why are you jacking off at school?



It's kinda necessary if you don't want to walk around with a tent pole in your pants, or if you can't concentrate.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Says the guy with the guy who plays SecondLife with a male character who possesses large boobs.


 
He was flexing but from the shot I took it sorta did give an impression he had man boobs, if I feel like it I'll show you a full body shot and show you he doesn't have any :\

Also I haven't been on SL for more than a few months, I tried it but it was too boring and I couldn't really find anything to do other than get some help making decent avatars.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wow.  Horribly corrupt kitten indeed.



You don't know the half of it.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Jeez, you have to be sneakier.
> I have never been caught in school, because I am sneaky.



Never caught fapping EVER. Only caught the computer with addresses. Apparently they messed with the computers to ingrain every naughty site into the something-or-nother.

Oh, and I used to publicly fap in my college library. It's fucking HUGE. Three stories. I did it once a week until they closed it due to "structurally unsoundness".



Taren Fox said:


> o lawd D:



Yep ;3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would help you with that...
> but it's inappropriate.



Depends.  Are you a girl?

Never mind, you're right, it's inappropriate.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's kinda necessary if you don't want to walk around with a tent pole in your pants, or if you can't concentrate.


I hate getting erect in class... they are inconvenient.
Playing with it helps, but finding somewhere to let it go is troublesome.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Cuz some people have little restraint *sighs* damn men



Don't damn me, I have restraint!  No fapping here, and no porn!


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why not?
> 
> I usually do it during gym.



Because it's _fucking disgusting?_



Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's kinda necessary if you don't want to walk around with a tent pole in your pants, or if you can't concentrate.


No, it really isn't. 

I never had any issue like that when I was in highschool, you people just need to get your damn mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's your body... Why are you so afraid to touch your pecker?



I think he is. You gotta be clinically insane to have not done it before. The rush, the instant relief...



Taren Fox said:


> o lawd D:



Yeah I know. I can hardly go a day....yeah, I'm that naughy


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never had any issue like that when I was in highschool, you people just need to get your damn mind out of the gutter.



Or rather, out of their pants.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Depends.  Are you a girl?
> 
> Never mind, you're right, it's inappropriate.


Even if I were a chick it would be inappropriate.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's _fucking disgusting?_
> 
> 
> No, it really isn't.
> ...


It's not that gross, french people are gross.

Maybe you just need a bigger gutter.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think he is. You gotta be clinically insane to have not done it before. The rush, the instant relief...



I'm not about to be told by a slutty faggot wether or not _I'M_ sane.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It's not that gross, french people are gross.
> 
> Maybe you just need a bigger gutter.


It does sound pretty disgusting..but that's just me

*fishes around in pocket for candy*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Even if I were a chick it would be inappropriate.



hence the "never mind, you're right"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It does sound pretty disgusting..but that's just me
> 
> *fishes around in pocket for candy*



No, don't eat pocket candy.  Here's a bowl of cherries.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Even if I were a chick it would be inappropriate.
> 
> It's not that gross, french people are gross.
> 
> Maybe you just need a bigger gutter.


No, it is really gross. You shouldn't be jacking off in public. Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm not about to be told by a slutty faggot wether or not _I'M_ sane.



Well uh...I'm not the only one who's thinking something's at least a little outta the ordinary with a guy who hasn't at least tried such a thing. It's like a woodpecker whose never seen a tree, a fish outta water, a polar bear without ice caps to float on (Curse you global warming...)


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well uh...I'm not the only one who's thinking something's at least a little outta the ordinary with a guy who hasn't at least tried such a thing. It's like a woodpecker whose never seen a tree, a fish outta water, a polar bear without ice caps to float on (Curse you global warming...)



Or Scotty without foxes....


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No, don't eat pocket candy.  Here's a bowl of cherries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Or Scotty without foxes....



I can get the job done without them thank you very much


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it is really gross. You shouldn't be jacking off in public. Nobody wants to see that.



It's not like I'm saying to jerk off in class, man. I meant go in a bathroom and take care of it. :3


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it is really gross. You shouldn't be jacking off in public. Nobody wants to see that.



Speak for yourself


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's not like I'm saying to jerk off in class, man. I meant go in a bathroom and take care of it. :3


That's still pretty fucking nasty. That barely makes it any more tolerable.


8-bit said:


> Speak for yourself


You're gross.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well uh...I'm not the only one who's thinking something's at least a little outta the ordinary with a guy who hasn't at least tried such a thing. It's like a woodpecker whose never seen a tree, a fish outta water, a polar bear without ice caps to float on (Curse you global warming...)



Carbon dioxide trends follow temperature trends by 800 years.  Climate change drives Carbon Dioxide change.  Solar activity correlates with climate changes, as does lack of cloud cover, because cosmic rays, which are vital for cloud formation, have an inverse correlation with solar activity, measured in number of sunspots.   Global warming hoax over, global cooling from 1970's explained in non anthropogenic terms.  Win/win.



Oh, and POLAR BEARS CAN SWIM LONG DISTANCE.  Not to mention the polar bear population has been increasing, and the satellite data that said their hunting ground was decreasing was later proven flawed...

NEVER mess with a well informed person.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it is really gross. You shouldn't be jacking off in public. Nobody wants to see that.


Well that is why you don't let people see.


Scotty1700 said:


> I can get the job done without them thank you very much


You can do anything if you set your mind to it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



Don't like cherries?  I have other tasty fruit...  want pomegranite?  apple?

oh wait, how about cherry PIE?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

If I was ever caught, I would promptly tell them to help or leave.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm not about to be told by a slutty faggot wether or not _I'M_ sane.


Actually, it's completely sane

Not wanting to though isn't completely outrageous though either


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

@ Fenrir. Yeah....who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @ Fenrir. Yeah....who gives a flying fuck?



I don't flying fuck anything.  Mile high club just isn't my style.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Carbon dioxide trends follow temperature trends by 800 years.  Climate change drives Carbon Dioxide change.  Solar activity correlates with climate changes, as does lack of cloud cover, because cosmic rays, which are vital for cloud formation, have an inverse correlation with solar activity, measured in number of sunspots.   Global warming hoax over, global cooling from 1970's explained in non anthropogenic terms.  Win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty is a well informed person as far as I can tell, and polar bears can swim long distances, but they can't swim forever


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're gross.



As Kratos is raeging.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well that is why you don't let people see.
> 
> You can do anything if you set your mind to it.


That _still_ doesn't make it any better.

What the fuck is wrong with you people? -_-


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Scotty is a well informed person as far as I can tell, and polar bears can swim long distances, but they can't swim forever


Nor do they like being too warm I would presume.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That _still_ doesn't make it any better.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people? -_-



I don't know, maybe they are furry? Something was bound to be wrong.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't flying fuck anything.  Mile high club just isn't my style.


Haha what?


EdieFantabulous said:


> Nor do they like being too warm I would presume.


There's that too


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That _still_ doesn't make it any better.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people? -_-


We like to feel good, and not have boners.
It does make it better since nobody will see it, and therefore nobody to make it worse.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Scotty is a well informed person as far as I can tell, and polar bears can swim long distances, but they can't swim forever



When they stop paddling they float.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That _still_ doesn't make it any better.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people? -_-



How much time you got?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it is really gross. You shouldn't be jacking off in public. Nobody wants to see that.


Except Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

My input: Just as long as you're not caught.

I'd actually rather not, refer to above ^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Except Scotty.



Yeah, I'd pay to see Scotty go at it in public.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Haha what?
> 
> There's that too



1) that's what you call the best pun EVAH
2) the warming that's going on isn't anthropogenic.  (ooh, another one of those "anthro" words...)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I'd pay to see Scotty go at it in public.


Just go to Anthrocon. I'm sure he'll be there. :B


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I'd pay to see Scotty go at it in public.



No, that'd be entirely too awkward. Hell, I can't even man up enough to do it via webcam with my own boyfriend.

Speaking of that, I miss him *Pout face*.



Taren Fox said:


> Just go to Anthrocon. I'm sure he'll be there. :B



I would never do such a thing in public.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I'd pay to see Scotty go at it in public.



Damn, I got out-funnied again...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I'd pay to see Scotty go at it in public.


I'd take money to get it on in public.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Damn, I got out-funnied again...



3:

Okay orgy time. Someone pick up Heckler.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Just go to Anthrocon. I'm sure he'll be there. :B



Oh sure, along with 8-Bit and all the other people I never want to meet IRL...

I guess i'll just go to a different con whenever I decide to start going to cons...


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> 1) that's what you call the best pun EVAH
> 2) the warming that's going on isn't anthropogenic.  (ooh, another one of those "anthro" words...)


Flew over my head, buzzed right past my ears

It somewhat is, humans are speeding up the process of global climate change, which does happen naturally anyway, but we're not helping


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> We like to feel good, and not have boners.
> It does make it better since nobody will see it, and therefore nobody to make it worse.


You mean to tell me that you get so horny in public that you just _have_ to jack off right then and there instead of just waiting until later?


8-bit said:


> How much time you got?


what


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

My dad has seen porn sites in my laptop history before, and he doesn't really care. I actually heard him say once that he'd rather me look at porn than chat with creepy people online. EDIT: oh shit the irony

That was all before I discovered the wonderful terrors of yiff though....

I'd also like to proudly say that I have never masturbated at school...... but summer camp, that may be a different story


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I knew someone who got suspended for doing it right in the middle of class. Granted, I was happy I wasn't there.

I'd havefta follow my moto....


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Oh, by the way, the only people I've ever heard of jacking off in school were the creepy socially awkward nerds. I guess that must describe you guys then.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, by the way, the only people I've ever heard of jacking off in school were the creepy socially awkward nerds. I guess that must describe you guys then.


But I'm a girl


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, by the way, the only people I've ever heard of jacking off in school were the creepy socially awkward nerds. I guess that must describe you guys then.


 
this is a furry forum, that describes everyone here


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I'm a girl


But you don't finger yourself in school I assume. :V



garoose said:


> this is a furry forum, that describes everyone  here



Not me.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you don't finger yourself in school I assume. :V


No I don't 

We have more self control


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I'll jack off on you, in a school, Heckler ;D


Poor poor Willow doesn't know how to use "his" Willie.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean to tell me that you get so horny in public that you just _have_ to jack off right then and there instead of just waiting until later?
> 
> what


No, just easier to do it now rather than later, haven't you heard a saying like this before?


garoose said:


> My dad has seen porn sites in my laptop history before, and he doesn't really care. I actually heard him say once that he'd rather me look at porn than chat with creepy people online. EDIT: oh shit the irony
> 
> That was all before I discovered the wonderful terrors of yiff though....
> 
> I'd also like to proudly say that I have never masturbated at school...... but summer camp, that may be a different story


I do not think I would enjoy summer camp a lot...
There would be boys there and I would have to stay with them...
That would be a big no-no for me...


Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, by the way, the only people I've ever heard of jacking off in school were the creepy socially awkward nerds. I guess that must describe you guys then.


I am creepy, socially awkward, but I am not smart enough to be nerdy...


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh sure, along with 8-Bit and all the other people I never want to meet IRL...



Mwahahaha?



Heckler & Koch said:


> what



What _isn't_ wrong with me? Well, I'm not clinically _insane_. Some other stuff.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Poor poor Willow doesn't know how to use "his" Willie.


? wha?


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, just easier to do it now rather than later, haven't you heard a saying like this before?
> I am creepy, socially awkward, but I am not smart enough to be nerdy...


That saying does not apply to everything, like jacking off in public.

And I guess that explains _why_ you are jacking it in public...


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ? wha?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That saying does not apply to everything, like jacking off in public.
> 
> And I guess that explains _why_ you are jacking it in public...


No, I did it to see if I would get caught.
Also it felt good, so whatever, some people think it's impressive.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ? wha?



Your fursona!


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


>


But I'm a---nevermind


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ? wha?


 Lol your a girl so you don't understand how to fap xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I'm a---_yiffyiff_



Eh...I was not expecting that from you.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your fursona!


Oh well ;^;
(how would you know this?)


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do not think I would enjoy summer camp a lot...
> There would be boys there and I would have to stay with them...
> That would be a big no-no for me...


 
I'm sensing some sarcasm here...

I was at camp for 2 weeks and couldn't take it, so I went to the bathroom one day... and well no one needs to know details

But it wasn't like I whipped it out in the cabin to show my bunk mates


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol your a girl so you don't understand how to fap xD


Not many girls understand what it is to really fap.


HAXX said:


> Eh...I was not expecting that from you.


=O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh well ;^;
> (how would you know this?)




Because it isn't real.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, I did it to see if I would get caught.
> Also it felt good, so whatever, some people think it's impressive.


you make my head hurt.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm sensing some sarcasm here...
> 
> I was at camp for 2 weeks and couldn't take it, so I went to the bathroom one day... and well no one needs to know details
> 
> But it wasn't like I whipped it out in the cabin to show my bunk mates


No seriously I am afraid of boys... D:
and staying with them.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Because it isn't real.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No seriously I am afraid of boys... D:
> and staying with them.


 lolwat? :O


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No seriously I am afraid of boys... D:
> and staying with them.


 
oh... ok


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



Have some coffee.



Heckler & Koch said:


> you make my head hurt.



Normal people get off on the whole, "sex in public thing" too...they just have partner to help.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Have some coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people get off on the whole, "sex in public thing" too...they just have partner to help.


Yes but they also don't make excuses other than "it's a fetish".


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but they also don't make excuses other than "it's a fetish".



Getting caught with your pants down and your dick in a bush doesn't instantly mean, "oh HEY officer? This isn't all unexpected, right? It's just a fetish!"


"May I help..?"


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No seriously I am afraid of boys... D:
> and staying with them.



Wut? *headexplode*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you make my head hurt.


I give you apologies in accumulative amounts.


WillowWulf said:


>


Don't worry, it's real in your mind.


south syde dobe said:


> lolwat? :O


Yeah... they scare me.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Have some coffee.


What the hell is coffee going to do??


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is coffee going to do??



Get you hyper. Hopefully you'll find something productive and forget about it.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Get you hyper. Hopefully you'll find something productive and forget about it.


Forget about what?


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Forget about what?


I'd like to forget about this horrible thread.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Forget about what?



More


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Forget about what?



Rabbits eat lettuce.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but they also don't make excuses other than "it's a fetish".


My excuses were satisfactory.


HAXX said:


> Getting caught with your pants down and your dick in a bush doesn't instantly mean, "oh HEY officer? This isn't all unexpected, right? It's just a fetish!"
> 
> 
> "May I help..?"


This is good. I enjoy it. If a cop seen me doing this, they would probably leave it alone.


8-bit said:


> Wut? *headexplode*


Yeah... I am weird.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah... they scare me.


 
...

..
......

..BOO


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Rabbits eat lettuce.


You guys suck


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah... I am weird.



Naw naw naw, man. _I'm_ weird. I don know bout you


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys suck



No way!

That is Scotty's job.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No way!
> 
> That is Scotty's job.


*sits in corner*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*



......

I'll do you if you do me.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No way!
> 
> That is Scotty's job.


 
he does enough sucking for all of us

Edit: haha, I'm actually enjoying the "this" system now, once I got used to it (and we all got that spam out of our systems)


----------



## Morroke (May 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've never been caught, so idk.
> 
> :3



Hey.

This.

It's called get headphones and a lock for your door.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Headphones? That's just silly.

Pics are all I need, not like they make that many animations to begin with, let alone with sound.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Hey.
> 
> This.
> 
> It's called get headphones and a lock for your door.


 
But getting caught is half of the SEXUAL THRILL


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I like it when somebody _comes _in on me.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I like it when somebody _comes _in on me.


 
oh gawd *blech*

I bet if someone knocked you'd just leave it out (ignoring the obvious inuendo)


----------



## Morroke (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Headphones? That's just silly.
> 
> Pics are all I need, not like they make that many animations to begin with, let alone with sound.



Oh just realized the thread was about FURRY porn.

God dammit furries, go watch some human porn.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> oh gawd *blech*
> 
> I bet if someone knocked you'd just leave it out (ignoring the obvious inuendo)



:3 Help or leave.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Oh just realized the thread was about FURRY porn.
> 
> God dammit furries, go watch some human porn.


 
I view both depeding on my mood, so I'm still not totally fucked up yet


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

This thread is giving me a headache


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Oh just realized the thread was about FURRY porn.
> 
> God dammit furries, go watch some human porn.



B-but I don't like human porn. Have you ever TRIED to look at gay porn...and I'm permanently banning my eyes from looking at a whore of a female porn star.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is giving me a headache


 
*gives an Ibuprofen*


----------



## Morroke (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B-but I don't like human porn. Have you ever TRIED to look at gay porn...and I'm permanently banning my eyes from looking at a whore of a female porn star.



I don't look at gay porn because I'm not a raging faggot.

You gotta focus on the sex part of the porn instead of the fact that it's a chick and you don't like those sorts of creatures.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 3, 2010)

They could say:
Dad: Is this porn?
Son: What that, no that is yiff.
Dad: What the fuck is yiff?
Son: It is art detailing the anatomy of animals.
Dad: So it is porn for animals?
Son: yes.
Dad: ok then, from now on you will eat from a bowl on the floor and have to wear a collar. Because you like animal porn.
Son: I didnt look that up my friend did.
Dad: Wait you mean that kid who wears ears and a tail.
Son: yeah hes a furry.
Dad: oh thats fine, I just didnt want you to be a bestialist.
Son: What!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I don't look at gay porn because I'm not a raging faggot.
> 
> You gotta focus on the sex part of the porn instead of the fact that it's a chick and you don't like those sorts of creatures.



But guy on guy...well, male animal on male animal is a lot hotter than looking at chick porn....and when I say animal I mean anthromorphic, I don't get kicks from watching fido screw daisy.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is giving me a headache



i haven't even been watching it and it is giving me one :/


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i haven't even been watching it and it is giving me one :/


It isn't worth the effort of going back through and trying to make sense of


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It isn't worth the effort of going back through and trying to make sense of



yeah, it seems a little random and silly form what i HAVE read


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i haven't even been watching it and it is giving me one :/



DOCTOR DOAK: Sounds like you need some pills too *hands Aleve*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> ...
> 
> ..
> ......
> ...


>.>
<.<
>.>
*insert reaction that involves flailing*


8-bit said:


> Naw naw naw, man. _I'm_ weird. I don know bout you


I am weird too, in some way, shape, and/or form.


garoose said:


> But getting caught is half of the SEXUAL THRILL


Hot.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK: Sounds like you need some pills too *hands Aleve*



*gobbles down pills* thanks doc!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B-but I don't like human porn. Have you ever TRIED to look at gay porn...and I'm permanently banning my eyes from looking at a whore of a female porn star.


I have tried to look at gay porn, entertaining and well...


garoose said:


> *gives an Ibuprofen*


Those will kill you, if you take enough.


Allamo Fox said:


> They could say:
> Dad: Is this porn?
> Son: What that, no that is yiff.
> Dad: What the fuck is yiff?
> ...


lol This was pretty good.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have tried to look at gay porn, entertaining and well...
> 
> Those will kill you, if you take enough.
> 
> lol This was pretty good.



somebody loves that little "+" button more than i do...
THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!
*pulls out excalipenis*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Flew over my head, buzzed right past my ears
> 
> It somewhat is, humans are speeding up the process of global climate change, which does happen naturally anyway, but we're not helping



As I said...  perhaps not clearly enough...  there's no evidence to suggest climate changes are driven by carbon dioxide.  Hell, we put single-digit percentages of it in the air, most of it is from nature (CO2 that was dissolved in the ocean being released into the air, volcanos, decaying plant matter...  all of those emit more carbon dioxide than we do...)

Climate changes drive shifts in natural levels of CO2, solar activity drives climate changes.  We may not be "helping," but there's no evidence we're doing harm either.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have tried to look at gay porn, entertaining and well...


 
I usually can't even handle porn with a dude involved, I think I have a jelousy problem.. or maybe it's just because most dudes in straight stuff are hideous and I wouldn't be attracted to them even if I was gay



EdieFantabulous said:


> Those will kill you, if you take enough.


 
I took two this morning because I woke up with a splitting head ache....

OH GOD *starts foaming at mouth*


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> They could say:
> Dad: Is this yiff?
> Son: What that, no that is porn.
> Dad: What the fuck is porn?
> ...



Twilight Zone?


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> As I said...  perhaps not clearly enough...  there's no evidence to suggest climate changes are driven by carbon dioxide.  Hell, we put single-digit percentages of it in the air, most of it is from nature (CO2 that was dissolved in the ocean being released into the air, volcanos, decaying plant matter...  all of those emit more carbon dioxide than we do...)
> 
> Climate changes drive shifts in natural levels of CO2, solar activity drives climate changes.  We may not be "helping," but there's no evidence we're doing harm either.



someone does there homework. good to see that! ^_^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, by the way, the only people I've ever heard of jacking off in school were the creepy socially awkward nerds. I guess that must describe you guys then.



That almost describes me, except the whole thing about jacking off.  Never done that.


----------



## Kiva (May 3, 2010)

Never looked at in fear of any possible people knowing what I did, and plus I'd feel immoral if I did...


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Twilight Zone?


 
LAWL bravo


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Twilight Zone?



omg, i lol'd from this! that is awesome! someone set this as a sig, quick!


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That almost describes me, except the whole thing about jacking off.  Never done that.



bravo! that is a big accomplishment! ^_^


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

I have literally had a conversation with my mom with a firefox download window covering up the dirty half of of a furry analingus picture.

Thinking about it I'm amazed she let me get away with this shit for so long before finally stepping up and getting me help.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> somebody loves that little "+" button more than i do...
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!
> *pulls out excalipenis*


*slaps with a glove*
You know what!
*lays on you*


garoose said:


> I usually can't even handle porn with a dude involved, I think I have a jelousy problem.. or maybe it's just because most dudes in straight stuff are hideous and I wouldn't be attracted to them even if I was gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, straight porn isn't all that grand. I like this one old porno where a chick has a genie, and she wishes her dinner party into an orgy.
Right on the table everybody had sex. Entertainment.


Silver Dragon said:


> Twilight Zone?


Nice.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> omg, i lol'd from this! that is awesome! someone set this as a sig, quick!


 
I did my best lol \/


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

Kifale said:


> and plus I'd feel immoral if I did...



Oh, that'll go away pretty quickly.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, straight porn isn't all that grand. I like this one old porno where a chick has a genie, and she wishes her dinner party into an orgy.
> Right on the table everybody had sex. Entertainment.


 
lol sounds like a good show


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> someone does there homework. good to see that! ^_^



Dunno how many hours i've spent researching...  i've written a good number of papers about it...  and people just call me a denier :|

Correlation implying causation is a logical fallacy _bitchesssssssssss_

(sorry, logic is my favorite class...  I go to that class a half hour early, along with half of the other students in that class...  because it's so freakin' AWESOME...)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Oh, that'll go away pretty quickly.


Yeah, liking animals and talking to other people will help  :V


garoose said:


> lol sounds like a good show


It was, I enjoyed it, there were boobs everywhere. lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Dunno how many hours i've spent researching...  i've written a good number of papers about it...  and people just call me a denier :|
> 
> Correlation implying causation is a logical fallacy _bitchesssssssssss_
> 
> (sorry, logic is my favorite class...  I go to that class a half hour early, along with half of the other students in that class...  because it's so freakin' AWESOME...)


I love logic! *watches Alice in Wonderland*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I love logic! *watches Alice in Wonderland*



Loving logic doesn't have to mean you hate everything that isn't logical...  so...  watching Alice in Wonderland isn't ironic...


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Loving logic doesn't have to mean you hate everything that isn't logical... so... watching Alice in Wonderland isn't ironic...


 
Such logic!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Loving logic doesn't have to mean you hate everything that isn't logical...  so...  watching Alice in Wonderland isn't ironic...


I know... :<
Alice in Wonderland plays with logic.
So I love it.


garoose said:


> Such logic!


Yeah.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I know... :<
> Alice in Wonderland plays with logic.
> So I love it.
> 
> Yeah.



Yeah, yeah, and Scotty plays with yiff, so you love him.  We get it.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, yeah, and Scotty plays with yiff, so you love him.  We get it.


We all love Scotty though


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Awww, a flaming heart, how appropriate :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We all love Scotty though



How stereotypical...  Girls liking gay people...  it's that way in just about 99.9% of chick flicks...  they use fags as accessories, because they feel "safe" around gay guys...  Just like those damned chihuahuas they stick in purses...

I'm glad real life doesn't reflect TV...  usually...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Awww, a flaming heart, how appropriate :3



We all know that thing is your dildo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How stereotypical...  Girls liking gay people...  it's that way in just about 99.9% of chick flicks...  they use fags as accessories, because they feel "safe" around gay guys...  Just like those damned chihuahuas they stick in purses...
> 
> I'm glad real life doesn't reflect TV...  usually...



Or maybe i'm just not such a bad guy....



Fenrir Lupus said:


> We all know that thing is your dildo.



I don't even have a dildo....


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How stereotypical...  Girls liking gay people...  it's that way in just about 99.9% of chick flicks...  they use fags as accessories, because they feel "safe" around gay guys...  Just like those damned chihuahuas they stick in purses...
> 
> I'm glad real life doesn't reflect TV...  usually...


I don't like Scotty because he's gay 

I like Scotty because he's nice :3


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> "Talk"? With all the crap I've seen on the internet, and I've done in real life, I probably know more about sex and sexuality than my parents do.



you have? O_O


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't like Scotty because he's gay
> 
> I like Scotty because he's nice :3



Why thank you, I'm glad that not everyone sees me as an asshole


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why thank you, I'm glad that not everyone sees me as an asshole


:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, yeah, and Scotty plays with yiff, so you love him.  We get it.


Yeah yeah. Yiff is fun, keeps me occupied.


WillowWulf said:


> We all love Scotty though


Stereotypes?!


Scotty1700 said:


> Awww, a flaming heart, how appropriate :3







This is what I have instead of a heart.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or maybe i'm just not such a bad guy....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a dildo....



you iz a good fawks!

and i could buy you one...i have a friend that knows this guy... >.>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How stereotypical...  Girls liking gay people...  it's that way in just about 99.9% of chick flicks...  they use fags as accessories, because they feel "safe" around gay guys...  Just like those damned chihuahuas they stick in purses...
> 
> I'm glad real life doesn't reflect TV...  usually...



You know, this isn't the first time I've seen you post something borderline offensive about gays. Do you want to talk about it, bro?


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This is what I have instead of a heart.


 
That's way cooler than a heart anyway


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know, this isn't the first time I've seen you post something borderline offensive about gays. Do you want to talk about it, bro?


Oooh I wanna hear this
I'll even be a bad wolfie and stay up past my bedtime


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oooh I wanna hear this
> I'll even be a bad wolfie and stay up past my bedtime



oh, you naughty puppy you >:3


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How stereotypical...  Girls liking gay people...  it's that way in just about 99.9% of chick flicks...  they use fags as accessories, because they feel "safe" around gay guys...  Just like those damned chihuahuas they stick in purses...
> 
> I'm glad real life doesn't reflect TV...  usually...



Actually that stereotype is pretty accurate, but not always for the same reasons. (Woman do tend to like gay guys because they're not assholes)

A lot of girls in school liked me. None of them knew I was gay. They just wanted in my pants.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you iz a good fawks!
> 
> and i could buy you one...i have a friend that knows this guy... >.>


O_O Whaaa?


Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know, this isn't the first time I've seen you post something borderline offensive about gays. Do you want to talk about it, bro?


You get offended? You sure you're gay?
(or are you bisexual?) >.>


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, you naughty puppy you >:3


;^;


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Actually that stereotype is pretty accurate, but not always for the same reasons. (Woman do tend to like gay guys because they're not assholes)
> 
> A lot of girls in school liked me. None of them knew I was gay. They just wanted in my pants.



lol, sounds like you could have been quite the player.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Actually that stereotype is pretty accurate, but not always for the same reasons. (Woman do tend to like gay guys because they're not assholes)


Actually, I do know gay guys who tend to be assholes :/


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> O_O Whaaa?
> 
> You get offended? You sure you're gay?
> (or are you bisexual?) >.>



lol, i know some people >:3



WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



do you need another cookie to keep you awake?


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> do you need another cookie to keep you awake?


mhmmm :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Most every gay guy I've seen is somewhat nice...cause they most likely want in MY pants :neutral:


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> mhmmm :3



*gives cookie* here ya go!



Scotty1700 said:


> Most every gay guy I've seen is somewhat nice...cause they most likely want in MY pants :neutral:



lol, all i have met are nice. not sure they ALL want in my pants though >.>


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gives cookie* here ya go!


:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> O_O Whaaa?
> 
> You get offended? You sure you're gay?
> (or are you bisexual?) >.>



Err, technically I'm bi, yeah. Maybe it's just the tone. Also, he decried homosexuality becoming more acceptable in some other thread, so maybe that was it.



Scotty1700 said:


> Most every gay guy I've seen is somewhat nice...cause they most likely want in MY pants :neutral:



Hey there babe. ;3


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Most every gay guy I've seen is somewhat nice...cause they most likely want in MY pants :neutral:



That's what you get for picking the fox fursona.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3



^_^



Midnight Panics said:


> That's what you get for picking the fox fursona.



lol, talk about stereotypes.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

13 pages and still going strong. ):


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why thank you, I'm glad that not everyone sees me as an asshole for who I really am



fix'd


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's way cooler than a heart anyway


Yeah man! Go rainbow energy making device!


WillowWulf said:


> Actually, I do know gay guys who tend to be assholes :/


Yeah gay people can be bitches.


Krasl said:


> lol, i know some people >:3
> 
> 
> 
> do you need another cookie to keep you awake?


Who do you know? I can have a cookie as well? :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know, this isn't the first time I've seen you post something borderline offensive about gays. Do you want to talk about it, bro?



What, you don't like it when I insult your kind?  Gay people I know IRL say "borderline offensive" things about straight people all the time.  (yeah, isn't that strange?  I'm straight, yet I know gay people IRL that don't want to kill me for the things that I say...)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 13 pages and still going strong. ):



You jinxed it...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Err, technically I'm bi, yeah. Maybe it's just the tone. Also, he decried homosexuality becoming more acceptable in some other thread, so maybe that was it.



Yeah, and?  Reproduction is important for sustaining cultures...  If being gay becomes acceptable, less children.  As it is, we're barely at the replacement rate in the United States, practically all of Europe is below it, Japan is below it...  Hell, Greece has already passed the point of no return, their culture can probably be proclaimed dead already...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 13 pages and still going strong. ):


:<
Not as much talk.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> What, you don't like it when I insult your kind?  Gay people I know IRL say "borderline offensive" things about straight people all the time.  (yeah, isn't that strange?  I'm straight, yet I know gay people IRL that don't want to kill me for the things that I say...)


I would kill you, if it would make you happy. (Can not be happy when dead)
Nothing is offensive to me, and nothing is really surprising. (Unless it is a sexual advance)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, and?  Reproduction is important for sustaining cultures...  If being gay becomes acceptable, less children.  As it is, we're barely at the replacement rate in the United States, practically all of Europe is below it, Japan is below it...  Hell, Greece has already passed the point of no return, their culture can probably be proclaimed dead already...


United States, Greece, Japan, China, and everyone else can stop having babies for now.
Not like anybody cares.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You jinxed it...


Did Scotty manage to get you to jerk off yet? I don't feel like scrolling through 10+ pages.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah man! Go rainbow energy making device!
> 
> Yeah gay people can be bitches.
> 
> Who do you know? I can have a cookie as well? :3



i know...PEEEEEOOOOOPPPPLLLLLEEEEE...ZZZZZZ...
and yes :3



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, and?  Reproduction is important for sustaining cultures...  If being gay becomes acceptable, less children.  As it is, we're barely at the replacement rate in the United States, practically all of Europe is below it, Japan is below it...  Hell, Greece has already passed the point of no return, their culture can probably be proclaimed dead already...



damn triple post. that's rare :/


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did Scotty manage to get you to jerk off yet? I don't feel like scrolling through 10+ pages.




No, and neither did rainbow boy.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> damn triple post. that's rare :/



I like to show people how slow they're getting.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No, and neither did rainbow boy.


Just checking.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, and?  Reproduction is important for sustaining cultures...  If being gay becomes acceptable, less children.  As it is, we're barely at the replacement rate in the United States, practically all of Europe is below it, Japan is below it...  Hell, Greece has already passed the point of no return, their culture can probably be proclaimed dead already...



You winrar for making the most ignorant post of the day. :3 But I'm not in the mood to debate right now. Maybe some other time.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i know...PEEEEEOOOOOPPPPLLLLLEEEEE...ZZZZZZ...
> and yes :3
> 
> 
> ...


=O Yeah I was like "Whoa man, whoa."


Fenrir Lupus said:


> No, and neither did rainbow boy.


Who's rainbow boy? Why not do it?
You know what, I dare you to do it!
I Double Dare you!
Dun DUN DUUUUUN!!!1!


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I like to show people how slow they're getting.



lol, yeah. things tend to stay slow on here...



EdieFantabulous said:


> =O Yeah I was like "Whoa man, whoa."



lol, and i was all like "mwuhahahaha, confusion!"


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Looks like I came back just in time :3


EdieFantabulous said:


> Who's rainbow boy?


He's referring to himself actually


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Looks like I came back just in time :3


 
Quick breathe some life into this dying thread!


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Quick breathe some life into this dying thread!


Uhhh..yiff anyone?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You winrar for making the most ignorant post of the day. :3 But I'm not in the mood to debate right now. Maybe some other time.



Ha.  I know that gay people's brains are constructed differently than straight people's brains, I did take psychology...  It's just...  I don't want being gay to become some huge bandwagon thing.  I know you didn't choose to be gay, but that doesn't mean other people can't choose.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

Where'd Scotty go? :[


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who's rainbow boy? Why not do it?
> You know what, I dare you to do it!
> I Double Dare you!
> Dun DUN DUUUUUN!!!1!


I don't cave to peer pressure, or I wouldn't be here.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Quick breathe some life into this dying thread!


Man, I am going to try an be life support and defibrillator.


WillowWulf said:


> Uhhh..yiff anyone?


Yeah?


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Ha.  I know that gay people's brains are constructed differently than straight people's brains, I did take psychology...  It's just...  I don't want being gay to become some huge bandwagon thing.  I know you didn't choose to be gay, but that doesn't mean other people can't choose.


But that..that doesn't erase the fact that you made an out of line, ignorant post


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Looks like I came back just in time :3
> 
> He's referring to himself actually



No, i'm referring to the guy that you quoted.  Ediefantabulous or w/e.  His sig.  "rainbow"...


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah?


Uhhhhh


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah?


 
Don't you two forget about me


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't cave to peer pressure, or I wouldn't be here.


B-b-but it's a dare! :'(


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Don't you two forget about me


Hey didn't I catch you at one time?
Oh yeah, and I won't forget about you ^^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhhh..yiff anyone?


No, not yet.  Finishing college first, then yiff.


WillowWulf said:


> But that..that doesn't erase the fact that you made an out of line, ignorant post


Ignorant... how?  And since when do people care about what I post on the freakin' internet?


WillowWulf said:


> Uhhhhh


Indeed.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhhh..yiff anyone?



YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Where'd Scotty go? :[



bed


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> B-b-but it's a dare! :'(



If you want me to stoop to THAT juvenile of a level...  as if I wasn't being immature enough in this thread...  
UR MOM IS A DARE.

There.  Worst all caps EVER.  Nothing more to see here folks, move along...


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Ignorant... how?  And since when do people care about what I post on the freakin' internet?


Your stereotypes against Scotty

oh yes, and, we care because even on the internet, you can still offend people

(and when exactly did you have to finish college before you could yiff?..just sayin')


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> If you want me to stoop to THAT juvenile of a level...  as if I wasn't being immature enough in this thread...
> UR MOM IS A DARE.
> 
> There.  Worst all caps EVER.  Nothing more to see here folks, move along...


You know what, you're a dirty swindler, not following up on a dare, what are you chicken?


----------



## BreezyBee (May 4, 2010)

My mom gave me the 'talk' but it was about black people.. ; 3 ;


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Your stereotypes against Scotty
> 
> oh yes, and, we care because even on the internet, you can still offend people
> 
> (and when exactly did you have to finish college before you could yiff?..just sayin')



Finals comin' up.  That's why.  No yiff during finals, and that's final.  Not finish college as in graduate, finish as in...  finish freshman year.



And scotty, did I offend you?  Sorry.  Still not giving you any yiff, ever.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You know what, you're a dirty swindler, not following up on a dare, what are you chicken?



I said I don't cave in to peer pressure, and ad hominem doesn't change that.  Not even two abusive ad hominem in the same post.  

EDIT: and i'd only be a swindler if I said i'd take your dare and then didn't.  I never said I would.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> My mom gave me the 'talk' but it was about black people.. ; 3 ;



Well, some people are afraid of other races...  Saw a documentary about the first mixed race prom at a certain high school, and the kid's parents didn't hate white/black people, they were afraid.  The white parents all thought black people were dangerous, and the black parents thought white people were dangerous...


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

This thread has become fake and gay

*sucks on lollipop*


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, some people are afraid of other races...  Saw a documentary about the first mixed race prom at a certain high school, and the kid's parents didn't hate white/black people, they were afraid.  The white parents all thought black people were dangerous, and the black parents thought white people were dangerous...


..I think they were joking :/


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hey didn't I catch you at one time?
> Oh yeah, and I won't forget about you ^^


 
Yeah... and you named me fru fru ><


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Your stereotypes against Scotty
> 
> oh yes, and, we care because even on the internet, you can still offend people
> 
> (and when exactly did you have to finish college before you could yiff?..just sayin')



yeah, no one understands this at all.



EdieFantabulous said:


> You know what, you're a dirty swindler, not following up on a dare, what are you chicken?



lol, buck buck buck!



WillowWulf said:


> This thread has become fake and gay
> 
> *sucks on lollipop*



yup, sure has...

*sucks on bigger lollipop*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I said I don't cave in to peer pressure, and ad hominem doesn't change that.  Not even two abusive ad hominem in the same post.
> 
> EDIT: and i'd only be a swindler if I said i'd take your dare and then didn't.  I never said I would.


So what, you didn't take my dare you cheat!
Also, fine you can not do, you can just wake up with sticky sheets every once in a while.


----------



## BreezyBee (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I think they were joking :/


 I was and wasn't at the same time. My point was I think my mom careless about porn than she does black people


----------



## Melo (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread has become fake and gay



This thread was gay from the first post.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

BreezyBee said:


> I was and wasn't at the same time. My point was I think my mom careless about porn than she does black people


I took it as a joke mostly


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah... and you named me fru fru ><


Fru Fru! RAAAAW!
Your capitalization needs work.


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> So what, you didn't take my dare you cheat!
> Also, fine you can not do, you can just wake up with sticky sheets every once in a while.



sounds like someone had a party last night... 



BreezyBee said:


> I was and wasn't at the same time. My point was I think my mom careless about porn than she does black people



lol, way to go mom!


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fru Fru! RAAAAW!
> Your capitalization needs work.



lol, Fru Fru is a cute name... :3


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> This thread was gay from the first post.


True


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

I think it's time for me to bounce

Past my bedtime and all


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> True



pretty much :/
mostly gay masturbation has been conversed. mostly...


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it's time for me to bounce
> 
> Past my bedtime and all



good night then pup!
sleep tight ^_^


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fru Fru! RAAAAW!
> Your capitalization needs work.


 
Sorry, I'm studying for an AP Exam at the same time, probably should go to bed though :\



Krasl said:


> pretty much :/
> mostly gay masturbation has been conversed. mostly...


 
My masturbation is straight



WillowWulf said:


> I think it's time for me to bounce
> 
> Past my bedtime and all


 
Night


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> My masturbation is straight



you and me both. glad to find another straight fur ^_^
not that i have anything against the gay ones.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you and me both. glad to find another straight fur ^_^
> not that i have anything against the gay ones.


 
Yeah same here, they can be gay if they want, doesn't bother me


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah same here, they can be gay if they want, doesn't bother me



yeah, same here.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread has become fake and gay
> 
> *sucks on lollipop*



First i'm ignorant because I don't like homosexuality, and now you use a slur.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Ok so, the majority of everyone has most likely been caught or suspected of possession of pornography... whether it be on the computer, under the bed, wherever it can be placed.
> 
> Every parent dreads the day they find their precious innocent child is no longer, precious... and innocent.  But not every parent is expecting to find anthropomorphic inappropriateness, and upon discovering that kind of paraphernalia raises many many more questions about their child.
> 
> ...



my parents dont tolerate porn.
they take the internet away.

:3 I prefer guro.


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> First i'm ignorant because I don't like homosexuality, and now you use a slur.



um, you can calm down now. she's off to bed now. :/


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> First i'm ignorant because I don't like homosexuality, and now you use a slur.


 
Willow's too innocent to do anything wrong


----------



## Krasl (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Willow's too innocent to do anything wrong



yup, no masturbation and niceness, dat is innocence der...


----------



## BreezyBee (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I took it as a joke mostly


 That's good c: Especially if you're black.

Nah, I seriously thinks my mom wants me to see her as an open minded person. She isn't.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

I have not been caught with furry porn, or any porn at all. Though, my parents know I'm not innocent. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 4, 2010)

Really I'm way too risky with my yiffs.  :V

Scanning drawings of nude furries at one of the school libraries was weird.


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Really I'm way too risky with my yiffs.  :V
> 
> Scanning drawings of nude furries at one of the school libraries was weird.



Dude.  You got some serious balls doing that at school.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Why does this topic still exist?


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why does this topic still exist?



Beats me.  This shit should have been locked 15 pages ago.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

I dream of logging into FAF someday and not having every single topic in the Den being about sex or dog weenie.


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I dream of logging into FAF someday and not having every single topic in the Den being about sex or dog weenie.



And your wish shall remain that way.  Just a dream.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, Fru Fru is a cute name... :3


I know eh?


garoose said:


> Sorry, I'm studying for an AP Exam at the same time, probably should go to bed though :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe, oh well, but how does that affect your capital letters?


Masturbation eh?


night :>


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> And your wish shall remain that way.  Just a dream.


Martin Luther King Jr.'s dream came true. It's possible.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I dream of logging into FAF someday and not having every single topic in the Den being about sex or dog weenie.


That is totally what happens though, it's like nature. (internet nature?)


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That is totally what happens though, it's like nature. (internet nature?)



Furry nature, rather.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Furry nature, rather.


Heh, yeah, we are amusing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

A lot of bawwing just occured.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

I never been caught, tho I very rarely had any in my room.

As for the furry type i never went to look for it on purpose. Most i seen was looking at other anthro art and happend across the random porn style.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've never been caught, so idk.
> 
> :3


I'm 22 and never been caught, almost got walked in on masturbating a few times... like twice... but never been caught ^_^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Now, hearing somebody masturbate while walking by, has happened . So much for midnight munchies.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 4, 2010)

I happen to think it's a turn on lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Not when it is family.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

The big noise maker when you fap is the belt buckle....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The big noise maker when you fap is the belt buckle....



I can't fap without the belt buckle though! It gets too complicated!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You know there's a "this" button now...



Hmm it's fun clicking it actually.

I mean the "this" button if anyone's concerned or misinterpret.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 4, 2010)

This thread is starting to remind me of a certain other thread that went off topic.....


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I know eh?
> 
> Awe, oh well, but how does that affect your capital letters?
> 
> ...


 
Umm... well.. I guess it doesn't 


Hell yeah 8)


Thanks


----------



## Fhuzky (May 4, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> This thread is starting to remind me of a certain other thread that went off topic.....



It went off topic around the 2nd page ._.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 4, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> It went off topic around the 2nd page ._.



Garoose knows what I'm talking about....


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Garoose knows what I'm talking about....


 
haha I figured


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

I don't look at porn, so I don't have the chance to be caught. =P


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

Bir said:


> I don't look at porn, so I don't have the chance to be caught. =P


Then why are you on the internet?


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Then why are you on the internet?




XP

I am on youtube, but not there ;D


----------



## BroadSmak (May 4, 2010)

My mom found my.. I dunno what it is really, but I used it as a dildo. And my lube.
She told dad, and he gave me a speech about what lube is _really_ for.
He got really mad, what the fuck?

I'm the one who should get mad, I should be able to have something in my room without my mom searching it every single day. (Yeah, she does that, with my computer too if I leave it logged in)
I'm surprised she hasn't found my cigarettes yet.

This is why I can't have nice things!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> oh yes, and, we care because even on the internet, you can still offend people



Yes, happens all the time. It's called trolling.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> And scotty, did I offend you?  Sorry.  Still not giving you any yiff, ever.





Fenrir Lupus said:


> fix'd *"Why thank you, I'm glad that not everyone sees me as an asshole for who I really am"*



You seem to be putting out a pretty ass-holy vibe....whether you mean it or not I'm not sure of though.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Son have a seat. It's time we talk about your yiffstick. When you feel murry, you butt your yiffstick in someone's murrhole. That's how babies and STDs are made. :3

^^^That's why furries shouldn't have kids.^^^


----------



## Conker (May 4, 2010)

I've never had "the talk;" the Internet has given me more than enough information regarding this for me to even need one :V 

I try and keep my private times private, so I've never been caught with it either. Shit isn't hard to hide :3

@Guy that doesn't fap and is 19

I went along with that plan until about 20. To quote an efriend "You can't just not jizz" 

Might as well take control of when you do :V


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

I think my mom's afraid to give me any kind of sexual talk myself personally


----------



## Usarise (May 4, 2010)

Never got the talk.... Parents pretty much said this:  "If your going to have sex your buying your own damn condoms"  exact words.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think my mom's afraid to give me any kind of sexual talk myself personally


 
That's where we come in

Come sit on FAF's knee


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's where we come in
> 
> Come sit on FAF's knee



Lmao!

FAF is the purfect place to learn!


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

It can go either way, #1= Your parents or other adults will have "the talk" with you, or #2= You do discover porn on your own and learn about it that way. 

All this after puberty sniper shoots you for the first time.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's where we come in
> 
> Come sit on FAF's knee



And be careful not to sit on the pointy, pokey thing...


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And be careful not to sit on the pointy, pokey thing...


 
It's just the shape of the pants! I swere!


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And be careful not to sit on the pointy, pokey thing...


?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?



[yt]ABnxuAyFr00[/yt]


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> [yt]ABnxuAyFr00[/yt]




It doesn't look comfortable


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It doesn't look comfortable



I would say something more inappropriate but I won't seeing as how you're a little lady


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> youtube



That is incredibly rude...







I CAME EVERY MINUTE


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> [bonerboy]


 
[yt]EaCCpcPvaDA[/yt]


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would say something more inappropriate but I won't seeing as how you're a* little lady*


;^;


----------



## Zontar (May 4, 2010)

I was always smart enough to lock my PC.


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

I'm not that much into it. Even if I am now I'm already moved out.


----------



## Bernad (May 4, 2010)

My parents never gave the "talk". : /
However, my Grandma did give me one of those talks when I was just a wee tot. 
It was a short talk tho before I ran outa the room.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



Never understood that emote......


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never understood that emote......


It's the crying emote 

I dunno, something about being called a little lady made me frown a little


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's the crying emote
> 
> I dunno, something about being called a little lady made me frown a little



I don't get that caret either.

;*^*;


----------



## Don (May 4, 2010)

No one has ever found porn on my computer. I'm very thorough in making sure the history is wiped and that any downloads have been promptly deleted. I've had a couple of close calls when I was 'pleasuring' myself, but that's about it.

Even if they did find some, I doubt my dad would find it necessary to give me "The Talk" since he knows I'm mature and informed enough without his help.


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

I've never been caught, but porn has been found. In my room.

 I denied any knowledge of it but I still got the talk. I erased it from my mind afterwards since it wasn't anything I cared about...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2010)

OH GOD WHAT WILL THEY DO WITH MY ANTHROPOMORPHIC GURO/GORE PICTURES?!

*points to bedroom*

OH GOD NOW THEY'RE ON MY WALLS WAT DO?!

/art


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> For some reason i'm not attracted to porn.  ANY porn.  I don't get it, sluts just aren't classy enough for me.


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!
[internet high-five here]


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm not that much into it. Even if I am now I'm already moved out.



to be a girl and look at any porn what so ever is amazing.

and i have never been caught, but just today my friend that know im a furry were curious so i showed them my porn stash. they were less weirded out after they realised the difference between zoo and furry.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> to be a girl and look at any porn what so ever is amazing.
> 
> and i have never been caught, but just today my friend that know im a furry were curious so i showed them my porn stash. they were less weirded out after they realised the difference between zoo and furry.


Why would you ever show someone your porn collection? Especially when they got curious about furries?


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you ever show someone your porn collection? Especially when they got curious about furries?


 
Maybe he was trying to scare him away and it back fired...?


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm not that much into it. Even if I am now I'm already moved out.





Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you ever show someone your porn collection? Especially when they got curious about furries?



trust me it was not my idea. they were just realy curious. it started with "so what animal is your favourit to fuck?" i didnt want to go into deatail so they asked to see my porn. and sence i only save my tasteful porn there was no harm. :3


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Maybe he was trying to scare him away and it back fired...?



scare them away? impossible! after they foud out they bought me a giant teddy bear with a strap-on dildo. it was waiting for me on my bed during lunch


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> trust me it was not my idea. they were just realy curious. it started with "so what animal is your favourit to fuck?" i didnt want to go into deatail so they asked to see my porn. and sence i only save my tasteful porn there was no harm. :3


So... to combat their thoughts of you being a dog fucker, you.... showed them furry porn?

I don't get it.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So... to combat their thoughts of you being a dog fucker, you.... showed them furry porn?
> 
> I don't get it.


 
He shoulda just fucked a dog in front of them, woulda been easier


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So... to combat their thoughts of you being a dog fucker, you.... showed them furry porn?
> 
> I don't get it.



its different and they are much more excepting now, but they still make jokes, but i like it when they do cause they are funny.



garoose said:


> He shoulda just fucked a dog in front of them, woulda been easier




gross! if i did that i dont think i would have any friends. im a furry not a zoo. my old friend (now the most hated person in mind) is a zoo so i laugh at him


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> gross! if i did that i dont think i would have any friends. im a furry not a zoo. my old friend (now the most hated person in mind) is a zoo so i laugh at him


 
lol I'm just kidding, btw, did you do the bear? xD


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol I'm just kidding, btw, did you do the bear? xD



yes of course who wouldn't have sex with a bear with a strap-on. (no in case your stupid) but the strap-on is made so men can ware it as well, so there is a slight chance of it ever getting used. (on females)


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes of course who wouldn't have sex with a bear with a strap-on. (no in case your stupid) but the strap-on is made so men can ware it as well, so there is a slight chance of it ever getting used. (on females)


 
haha, don't worry I'm not as stupid as I act

So, it's hollow or something?

EDIT: Wait, so you're only 17 and already own a strap-on dildo?


----------



## FuyumiAya (May 4, 2010)

I don't care for porn.. I'm not attractive to it.. I'f I'm curious about something regarding genetalia, I look it up on a medical site.   I'd only look at porn if I was still confused...
... but then again... sometimes medical information uses words i don't understand.. then actually have to ASK someone.

Like.. I had to ask someone what exactly a circumcision was... since I had no clue what the hell "foreskin" was.. I have never been with a guy who actually had foreskin, so this puzzled me.... so I asked.. and it wasn't as awkward as it could have been.. then i tell the story to someone else.. then even though I told him I now knew what it was.. he fucking showed me a picture. DX  I screamed.

...aah.. the memories of years back.  Sorry for getting off topic


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> I don't care for porn.. I'm not attractive to it.. I'f I'm curious about something regarding genetalia, I look it up on a medical site. I'd only look at porn if I was still confused...
> ... but then again... sometimes medical information uses words i don't understand.. then actually have to ASK someone.
> 
> Like.. I had to ask someone what exactly a circumcision was... since I had no clue what the hell "foreskin" was.. I have never been with a guy who actually had foreskin, so this puzzled me.... so I asked.. and it wasn't as awkward as it could have been.. then i tell the story to someone else.. then even though I told him I now knew what it was.. he fucking showed me a picture. DX I screamed.
> ...


 

All you gotta do is turn safe search off, and anything you ever didn't want to know is right at your fingertips

It's the natural way for a child to learn


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

This thread was dead before I left, but it's nice to see that you guys decided to drag its corpse through the streets, shoot it with a 12 gauge at point blank, then light it on fire.  That really helps.


----------



## FuyumiAya (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> All you gotta do is turn safe search off, and anything you ever didn't want to know is right at your fingertips
> 
> It's the natural way for a child to learn


I pretty much know everything now.  .. just some terms I'm not familiar with... then they got explained.  ._.

... now I accidentally gave my fiance` a slough of fetishes. xD
who needs porn when you got crazy, anyway?


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> This thread was dead before I left, but it's nice to see that you guys decided to drag its corpse through the streets, shoot it with a 12 gauge at point blank, then light it on fire. That really helps.


 
It's the only way to keep it from returning as a zombie (aka some noob nekroing it)



FuyumiAya said:


> ... now I accidentally gave my fiance` a slough of fetishes. xD
> who needs porn when you got crazy, anyway?


 
idk... all I have is madame righty still


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 4, 2010)

I need my own room so my roommate and his girlfriend can stop walking in when I'm halfway through rendering an animal dong.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> This thread was dead before I left, but it's nice to see that you guys decided to drag its corpse through the streets, shoot it with a 12 gauge at point blank, then light it on fire.  That really helps.


They don't lock threads if they manage to get back on topic


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!
> [internet high-five here]



[internet high-five here]

You know what?  Larry Flynt can kiss my ass.  Sleazy SOB took over bourbon street with his damn stripper clubs...  as if the smelly drunk tourists weren't enough, they're smelly drunk horny tourists...  I can understand why quarter rats (New Orleans locals that hang around the french quarter) hate tourists...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They don't lock threads if they manage to get back on topic



Well, I never talk to my parents about what I don't look at.  
There.  
Topic.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, I never talk to my parents about what I don't look at.
> There.
> Topic.


Good for you (Is :V appropriate?)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good for you (Is :V appropriate?)



:3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good for you (Is :V appropriate?)



I think a "" is more appropriate...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I need my own room so my roommate and his girlfriend can stop walking in when I'm halfway through rendering an animal dong.


o murr, dog or wolf dong?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr, dog or wolf dong?


Now i'm questioning my acceptance of your friend request.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr, dog or wolf dong?


 
Or horse, or double snake dong


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I think a "" is more appropriate...


Of course (I'm still learning)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Now i'm questioning my acceptance of your friend request.



I must admit, I lol'd...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Or horse, or double snake dong


oshit I forgot about double snake dong.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr, dog or wolf dong?


Last two times was leopard and kangaroo.

Next one will probably be wolf.



Taren Fox said:


> oshit I forgot about double snake dong.


Fuck you I had forgotten about that too.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Fuck you I had forgotten about that too.


Fucking furry fandom. ):


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fucking furry fandom. ):



I don't think you can fuck an entire fandom.  Nice try though.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't think you can fuck an entire fandom.  Nice try though.


You would know. :B


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't think you can fuck an entire fandom. Nice try though.


 
Idk... not a lot of people would resist


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You would know. :B



Well, i'm part of the fandom, and...  you...

CAN'T TOUCH THIS.  [funky bass line plays in background]


So unless you get me to stop being a furry, you'll fail.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, i'm part of the fandom, and...  you...
> 
> CAN'T TOUCH THIS.  [funky bass line plays in background]
> 
> ...


Um, okay.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um, okay.


That..what??


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

[confusion]


Taren Fox said:


> Um, okay.





WillowWulf said:


> That..what??





WillowWulf said:


> But that remark didn't even make sense


[/confusion]


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> [confusion]
> 
> 
> 
> [/confusion]


But that remark didn't even make sense


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That..what??





WillowWulf said:


> But that remark didn't even make sense


He can't touch me, so he can't fuck the entire furry fandom.
 and I made an MC hammer reference.
AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was never caught looking at porn, and if I was no one ever said anything. :3 And there was never a "talk" either; honestly, everything I know about sex I learned from the internet, including porn. It's quite educational, actually.


What the crap? Good lord, what are the schools teaching?!

And I was caught once, although not with furry porn. DO. NOT. RECOMMEND. :[


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

...why can't we just let this thread die?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 5, 2010)

The best place to hide porno is in your pants, unless you plan to jizz or to get it on.
I'm sure NOBODY(except gay furries of course) will peek in your pants just cause.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...why can't we just let this thread die?


'Cuz if we let it die some n00b will reanimate it... We need to have it killed by derailing it as much as possible...


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 5, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> 'Cuz if we let it die some n00b will reanimate it... We need to have it killed by derailing it as much as possible...



Take that! My love, my anger and all of my sorrow! derailment we do it for the lulz


mahahahahahahahahahaha

revive


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...why can't we just let this thread die?


Well we seem to be having fun for starters, and this thread is going to eventually be killed with fire.
So let's make the best of it!
It could also be over complicated, and we could make a long process to why things sometimes don't die.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Well I'm bored, so I might as well just post something on-topic.

The first time I ever saw porn was when I accidentally came across my dad's stash of asian porno magazines.  I showed my mom them, and she was quite pissed at my dad.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well I'm bored, so I might as well just post something on-topic.
> 
> The first time I ever saw porn was when I accidentally came across my dad's stash of asian porno magazines.  I showed my mom them, and she was quite pissed at my dad.


This is a great story...


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This is a great story...



Well I was only like eight at the time, so I was all like "eww naked women."
They didn't bother with a "talk" of any kind.


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

My parents caught me with regular (straight) porn when I was a teenager, and they had a talk to me about how the women in porn were exploited and damaged by the work, but they didn't take it away from me or anything. Then, later, my Mom caught me with lesbian porn, and she asked very seriously if I was becoming a lesbian or whether I was just curious... so awkward!

I moved out of home before I really got into furry porn, so I never had to have that talk.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Here's an interesting story for you. I was 11 or 12 years old, greatly expecting the release of Star Fox Adventures (which turned out to be an ungodly horrible game). I was somewhat obsessed with Star Fox, so I'd google for Star Fox sites and shit.

Then I found something called "Star Fox: An Erotic Story". Not being from an English-speaking country, I had no clue what "erotic" meant, so I kept reading. I didn't know it was meant to be hot or arousing since I could not imagine people getting off to videogame characters back then, so I just giggled a lot thinking it was meant to be funny.

And then I printed the damn thing and showed it to my older brother, who was greatly disgusted.

And then my dad found it, came to me with a very concerned look on his face, and asked if he could just throw it in the trash. Since I had read it a hundred times over already I said it was okay.

Fortunately nothing like that has ever happened again. I feel so bad for him, having caught your kid with furry porn must be a horrifying experience.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's an interesting story for you. I was 11 or 12 years old, greatly expecting the release of Star Fox Adventures (which turned out to be an ungodly horrible game). I was somewhat obsessed with Star Fox, so I'd google for Star Fox sites and shit.
> 
> Then I found something called "Star Fox: An Erotic Story". Not being from an English-speaking country, I had no clue what "erotic" meant, so I kept reading. I didn't know it was meant to be hot or arousing since I could not imagine people getting off to videogame characters back then, so I just giggled a lot thinking it was meant to be funny.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge StarFoxfag too. I actually was admin on one of the biggest StarFox forums. :3 lol IM me sometime!


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> haha, don't worry I'm not as stupid as I act
> 
> So, it's hollow or something?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, so you're only 17 and already own a strap-on dildo?



yes its hallow, and whole family gos to sex stores, i dont know why we do but its funny most of the time. my parents are funny like that. :3 you jealous?



AmberLi said:


> My parents caught me with regular (straight) porn when I was a teenager, and they had a talk to me about how the women in porn were exploited and damaged by the work, but they didn't take it away from me or anything. Then, later, my Mom caught me with lesbian porn, and she asked very seriously if I was becoming a lesbian or whether I was just curious... so awkward!
> 
> I moved out of home before I really got into furry porn, so I never had to have that talk.



how have so many girls looked at porn? this is blowing my mind. i thought it was impossible.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a huge StarFoxfag too. I actually was admin on one of the biggest StarFox forums. :3 lol IM me sometime!


 
I liked Star Fox quite a bit too. Introduced me to the fandom, I'd say.

It's Krystal, man... every furry wants to do Krystal. Even gay furries want to do Krystal, just to brag that they did Krystal.


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I liked Star Fox quite a bit too. Introduced me to the fandom, I'd say.
> 
> It's Krystal, man... every furry wants to do Krystal. Even gay furries want to do Krystal, just to brag that they did Krystal.



krystal murr! but jay naylor turned me to the fandom


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...why can't we just let this thread die?



*looks around*

Another pointless thread headed towards 1000 posts? hmmm..... I may need to call the doctor for this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> *looks around*
> 
> Another pointless thread headed towards 1000 posts? hmmm..... I may need to call the doctor for this one.


Chances are this thread will really get 1000.


As for me my parents gave me the talk three times!
I mean seriously?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are this thread will really get 1000.
> 
> 
> As for me my parents gave me the talk three times!
> I mean seriously?



Maybe they thought you were retarded?

3:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe they thought you were retarded?
> 
> 3:


No, they're ultra-conservative and believe sex is only for reproducing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, they're ultra-conservative and believe sex is only for reproducing.



Oh.




Well you see Cannon...when mommy and daddy love each other very much...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daddy gets a dixie cup and mommy gets it squirted with a syringe up her naughty bits :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are this thread will really get 1000.



Just don't f*** up the 1000th post this time 



CannonFodder said:


> siring



Syringe?

But back on topic I never got "the talk" as my father was never there to give it to me, and moms giving that talk to their sons probably just seemed weird to her so she never tried.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Just don't f*** up the 1000th post this time
> 
> 
> 
> Syringe?


Sharks ruin everything.
If I don't come up with anything funny I'll avoid it.

My spellcheck didn't correct that.


----------



## zakova (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Because it isn't real.



cakes aren't real because they are lies so ha! more life to the thread ;D


post 500 yeah ;O


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Just don't f*** up the 1000th post this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





my parents know i do and expect it but, they dont know that its furry :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> my parents know i do and expect it but, they dont know that its furry :3


If they find out you look at yiff, there goes your computer for a month.


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If they find out you look at yiff, there goes your computer for a month.



no they would just buy something furry for me and take it as a joke. its what they do :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no they would just buy something furry for me and take it as a joke. its what they do :3


 
I envy you. My parents would never take it that well.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 5, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Ok so, the majority of everyone has most likely been caught or suspected of possession of pornography... whether it be on the computer, under the bed, wherever it can be placed.
> 
> Every parent dreads the day they find their precious innocent child is no longer, precious... and innocent. But not every parent is expecting to find anthropomorphic inappropriateness, and upon discovering that kind of paraphernalia raises many many more questions about their child.
> 
> ...


 
well my mom found my furry folder and deleted it some time ago she seemed REALLY weirded out for a while 

but now its all good and i had my furry folder backed up so yeahhhhh


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

^It's not that big of a deal unless they find your porn or you completely fuck up when you tell them you're a furry.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

My first BF came out to his parents as a furry. He got sent away from me to boarding school.

Hes also the reason for my corruption, probably never would have known what a furry was without him.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My first BF came out to his parents as a furry. He got sent away from me to boarding school.


Are you sure he just wasn't sent away for being gay?
Cause the majority of these, "my friend's parents disowned me for being furry" are always a person the furry knows and never the actual person and in reality the person was sent to hetero-camp.
Also not once have I ever encountered a furry that was sent away/disowned/etc for being a furry, it's always a friend's friend or someone that someone I know happened too.

tl;dr either he was sent away for being gay or you're bullshiting.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you sure he just wasn't sent away for being gay?


Well that too, but its a school full of misbehaving boys.

I don't see any improvement happening here, especially when they share the same room.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well that too


...So he came out as gay and you are saying he was sent there for being furry?

I call bullshit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...So he came out as gay and you are saying he was sent there for being furry?
> 
> I call bullshit.


No they knew he was gay, they didn't like that, but THEN they found teh dog cock in his hard drive.

And then he proceeded to explain to them what it was about.


----------



## 8-bit (May 5, 2010)

"The Talk" is dying.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> "The Talk" is dying.



DOCTOR DOAK:  I'm baaaaaack....

NURSE JOY: Me too!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  I'm baaaaaack....
> 
> NURSE JOY: Me too!


The doctor: I'm the doctor.


----------



## kyle19 (May 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> "The Talk" is dying.



It's on its last breath, and then tonight it will be revived.


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  I'm baaaaaack....
> 
> NURSE JOY: Me too!



dr. doak?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dr. doak?



DOCTOR DOAK: Yes Rachrix?  What is it?  Need some *pulls open labcoat* medication?  Or maybe a keycard


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK: Yes Rachrix?  What is it?  Need some *pulls open labcoat* medication?  Or maybe a keycard



ah yes mybad


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm a huge StarFoxfag too. I actually was admin on one of the biggest StarFox forums. :3 lol IM me sometime!


I've been wanting to IM you, but you never seem to be on AIM, or my AIM is being retarded. Would MSN be more useful, perhaps?



Rachrix said:


> krystal murr! but jay naylor turned me to the fandom


I know this will come as a shock to you, but there are much more talented people in this fandom, so why Naylor of all people?! D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

Skype beats all. It's simply the best and most convenient.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Skype beats all. It's simply the best and most convenient.


Get back to your cocksucking, faget. >:[


----------



## Telnac (May 5, 2010)

Never was caught with porn of any variety when I was a kid.  If I caught my son with porn, I'd probably chastise him for not hiding it better than anything else.    I mean, seriously... I highly doubt he'd have a copy of Playboy under his bed when you can get much more hardcore stuff online for free.

As for being all freaked out that my "little baby" is getting off on pics of nude bodies of various forms, meh.  I know every 12-13 year old is a pervert, and that doesn't change as they get older.  The only time I'd get pissed is if I start finding charges on my credit cards to porn sites or 1-900 number charges to my cell phone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Get back to your cocksucking, faget. >:[



You spelled 'faget' wrong....


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  I'm baaaaaack....
> 
> NURSE JOY: Me too!


You guys should change your signatures to "WE ruin fucking everything".


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You guys should change your signatures to "WE ruin fucking everything".



DOCTOR DOAK: You first.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've been wanting to IM you, but you never seem to be on AIM, or my AIM is being retarded. Would MSN be more useful, perhaps?


Sure. :3 I think I gave you my MSN already, but if not, PM me. I'd love to talk.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You spelled 'faget' wrong....


It's french, pronounced "fa-jea"


----------



## 8-bit (May 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> It's on its last breath, and then tonight it will be revived.



I mean the concept. I don't think "the birds and the bees" will last for much longer


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I liked Star Fox quite a bit too. Introduced me to the fandom, I'd say.
> 
> It's Krystal, man... every furry wants to do Krystal. Even gay furries want to do Krystal, just to brag that they did Krystal.


Maybe if Krystal wasn't purple/blue.  That just sorta weirds me out.

I think she needs a color scheme change, or to be removed, and replaced with a girl who didn't fall in a paint bucket.

EDIT: and I have the original starfox....  SNES...  awesome game, but the sector Z boss is too sloppy...  I can't shoot straight forward?  :|


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Maybe if Krystal wasn't purple/blue.  That just sorta weirds me out.
> 
> I think she needs a color scheme change, or to be removed, and replaced with a girl who didn't fall in a paint bucket.


NO WAI, Krystal is the shit.  Dun change a thing.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> NO WAI, Krystal is the shit.  Dun change a thing.


I hate krystal. >=[


----------



## Kiva (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate krystal. >=[



I do too! Krystal has an annoying big head and has overly used 3d models on deviant art! It's spamming the anthro section! >:O. And also she acts like a ----- in star fox command (which makes somewhat sense since foxes are in the dog family and she's female ).


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate krystal. >=[


You also like man sausage. You're point?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You also like man sausage. You're point?



real pics or it isn't true


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I do too! Krystal has an annoying big head and has overly used 3d models on deviant art! It's spamming the anthro section! >:O. And also she acts like a ----- in star fox command (which makes somewhat sense since foxes are in the dog family and she's female ).


I'd probably like her more if they put her in the stand alone game she was supposed to be in instead of merging the game with starfox and then making her dress like princess leia for some reason.

For those of you that don't know Starfox Adventures was going to be a game called "dinosaur planet" I think on the N64, where it was an open world game and you switched between krystal and some other fox dude. However it got caned and then turned into a shitty starfox zelda ripoff.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd probably like her more if they put her in the stand alone game she was supposed to be in instead of merging the game with starfox and then making her dress like princess leia for some reason.
> 
> For those of you that don't know Starfox Adventures was going to be a game called "dinosaur planet" I think on the N64, where it was an open world game and you switched between krystal and some other fox dude. However it got caned and then turned into a shitty starfox zelda ripoff.


Krystal's hot though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Krystal's hot though.



Dude...I don't even, just...


----------



## Kiva (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd probably like her more if they put her in the stand alone game she was supposed to be in instead of merging the game with starfox and then making her dress like princess leia for some reason.
> 
> For those of you that don't know Starfox Adventures was going to be a game called "dinosaur planet" I think on the N64, where it was an open world game and you switched between krystal and some other fox dude. However it got caned and then turned into a shitty starfox zelda ripoff.



That game was terrible, I played it for nearly an hour before getting totally bored and never played it again.

I seriously think they could have done MUCH better.

@ Taren fox

However I have noticed that some of the traditional/digital mix fan-made artwork for Krystal portray her to be much better looking than in the actual game, is this what you mean?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Kifale said:


> That game was terrible, I played it for nearly an hour before getting totally bored and never played it again.
> 
> I seriously think they could have done MUCH better.


The music was good.

Plus Krystal was in it.


----------



## AmberLi (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> NO WAI, Krystal is the shit.  Dun change a thing.



Hey, even I'd do Krystal =3 She's an icon of furry sex!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Kifale said:


> That game was terrible, I played it for nearly an hour before getting totally bored and never played it again.
> 
> I seriously think they could have done MUCH better.


I finished it completely. I had fun, but I make lot's of stuff fun.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> Hey, even I'd do Krystal =3 She's an icon of furry sex!


*headdesk*


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Loved all starfox games cept Command

loved all characters in each game.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> Hey, even I'd do Krystal =3 She's an icon of furry sex!


You know what, I'd do Mister Mcloud, or that other guy. (the bad one)


Heckler & Koch said:


> *headdesk*


lol


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *headdesk*


I can't let you do that, StarFox.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I can't let you do that, StarFox.


I think I just did.

And I'll do it again.

*headdesk*


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

starfox = great game 
krystal > sexy
starfox + krystal = possible load in pants :3
but agreed that the game she is in is bad


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You know what, I'd do Mister Mcloud, or that other guy. (the bad one)
> 
> lol


 
You mean Wolf O'Donnell, right?

What about the panther dude?  Panthers are awesome.


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

Which was the one with the nanobot things? Was it Assault?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Which was the one with the nanobot things? Was it Assault?


 
I believe so, I remember balancing on the edge of an Arwing and sniping people :3

Wolf's a cheap asshole :V


----------



## Melrius (May 6, 2010)

I was caught at the age of 17, I ma now 18 and my parents still presume me gay lol (which im not) but this brings me to a problem I'm currently having. My comp died, and I lost all my furry bookmarks(porn or otherwise) anyone got some good sites? much appreciated.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Melrius said:


> I was caught at the age of 17, I ma now 18 and my parents still presume me gay lol (which im not) but this brings me to a problem I'm currently having. My comp died, and I lost all my furry bookmarks(porn or otherwise) anyone got some good sites? much appreciated.




You're 18, bitch slap em if they catch you again 

Anyways, the best sites for ze pr0nz of this sort include:

http://ychan.ca/
http://fchan.us/
http://e621.net/
http://mundofurry.net/ (Website is in spanish so use a browser with an auto translator in it such as Google Chrome)


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're 18, bitch slap em if they catch you again
> 
> Anyways, the best sites for ze pr0nz of this sort include:
> 
> ...


 
What is this I don't even....

*bookmarks sites*


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're 18, bitch slap em if they catch you again
> 
> Anyways, the best sites for ze pr0nz of this sort include:
> 
> ...



never herd of e621 so i searched it and i think my dad seen the computer. he did not say anything cause he has people over


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Eh, I prefer e621.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Eh, I prefer e621.


what is this i dont even


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> what is this i dont even



Less human pron ads (dry heave).

Also, it's a lot easier to navigate.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You mean Wolf O'Donnell, right?
> 
> What about the panther dude?  Panthers are awesome.


Panther? lol I have only played two of the games. One I didn't get very far in.


south syde dobe said:


> I believe so, I remember balancing on the edge of an Arwing and sniping people :3
> 
> Wolf's a cheap asshole :V


Wolf is hot.


JamesB said:


> Less human pron ads (dry heave).
> 
> Also, it's a lot easier to navigate.


O_O You okay man?


----------



## Melrius (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyways, the best sites for ze pr0nz of this sort include:
> 
> http://ychan.ca/
> http://fchan.us/
> ...



Thanks for the help, I recognized two of them, as for the other two they're pretty good. Anybody else got some good sites they wanna throw in? :grin:


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> O_O You okay man?



Of course not.  I'm a furry. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Of course not.  I'm a furry. :V


I understand. *nods*


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I believe so, I remember balancing on the edge of an Arwing and sniping people :3
> 
> Wolf's a cheap asshole :V



StarFox: Assault was awesome :3



EdieFantabulous said:


> I didn't get very far in.



Giggity giggity goo!


----------



## Melrius (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyways, the best sites for ze pr0nz of this sort include:
> 
> http://ychan.ca/
> http://fchan.us/
> ...



Thanks for the sites Scotty! Anyone else, got any sites?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> never herd of e621 so i searched it and i think my dad seen the computer. he did not say anything cause he has people over


This could get murry. :3 Keep us posted. ;B


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This could get murry. :3 Keep us posted. ;B



how could it get "murry"? do you think that my dad and i will get it on?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> how could it get "murry"? do you think that my dad and i will get it on?


If it was furry art it be something like that. D:


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If it was furry art it be something like that. D:



yes it was furry porn. but the possibility of him getting turned on or even ever thinking it hapened is slim to say the least


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes it was furry porn. but the possibility of him getting turned on or even ever thinking it hapened is slim to say the least


No, I meant if your situation happened in a furry art picture, it would end up being a porn... Nevermind >> I was trying to make a cubart/wincest art joke.


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

i feel like a noob but what does the "hot, hot, hot!" thing under my name mean. seen another person with 450 posts and he did not have it so?

nvm its gone. odd

found it, (temperature book paper combusts)


----------



## Sumi (May 7, 2010)

Never been cought... And I Don't plan on being cought Hahahaha!


----------



## Rachrix (May 7, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Never been cought... And I Don't plan on being cought Hahahaha!



caught with what, girls dont look at porn


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> StarFox: Assault was awesome :3
> 
> 
> 
> Giggity giggity goo!


.///.


Rachrix said:


> caught with what, girls dont look at porn


=O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> caught with what, girls dont look at porn



i do


----------



## Sumi (May 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> caught with what, girls dont look at porn


 Hahaha, Says who? XD


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Wolf is hot.


 He is? He's just a wolf who thinks he's something special...he just looks like some type of retarded furry biker with a scouter :[


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Lolno.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He is? He's just a wolf who thinks he's something special...he just looks like some type of retarded furry biker with a scouter :[


Nuh uh...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He is? He's just a wolf who thinks he's something special...he just looks like some type of retarded furry biker with a scouter :[


Depends on how he is depicted. I like some of the pictures.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Nuh uh...


Yes he does :V
He got fucking metal everywhere on his damn suit :[



EdieFantabulous said:


> Depends on how he is depicted. I like some of the pictures.


 Lol I remember someone was making some Super Smash Bro Brawl and he got pissed off and gave up with
trying to draw him xD


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Nuh uh...



Uh huh.

And also, Sniper Wolf > Crying Wolf > Wolf
Sniper wolf would totally kick his canid ass.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He is? He's just a wolf who thinks he's something special...he just looks like some type of retarded furry biker with a scouter :[


Yah, Fox and Krystal are so much cooler. :3


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yah, Fox and Krystal are so much cooler. :3



Krystal is nothing more than an obnoxious cockblock.

Nintendo knew that foxes are huge sluts, so they pretty much had to.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Krystal is nothing more than an obnoxious cockblock.
> 
> Nintendo knew that *foxes are huge sluts*, so they pretty much had to.


You bastard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You bastard.



Can it, fox.

One is not a bastard for stating facts.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Can it, fox.
> 
> One is not a bastard for stating facts.


But it is LIES!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Nintendo knew that foxes are huge sluts, so they pretty much had to.


<.<
>.>


----------



## cam60070 (May 7, 2010)

Never been caught yet. Even though my dad says i can see everything you do on the computer. 
Im pretty sure he doesn't want to look through over 1000 sites 
I don't look at it much. Nothing to nasty.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it is LIES!



YOU WOULD KNOW OF LIES, WOULDN'T YOU?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YOU WOULD KNOW OF LIES, WOULDN'T YOU?


 
its the doom guy


----------



## WolfTailz (May 7, 2010)

I have never been "caught" but I have had my computer crash due to viruses and crap. My parents wouldn't really give me the "talk" because they have many times before. Actually yesterday my mom had the talk with me because I have been dating my girlfriend for almost 3 months. lol. And by the way, no. I have not had sex. Virgin here. She decided to do the talk about "premarrital sex". I was like "WTF MOM! I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING!"


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Hehehe, WolfTailz...browsing porn without proper protection.


----------



## insanitosis (May 7, 2010)

I got caught looking at softcore real porn, so I just had to listen to the "it's only natural" speech.

Then somehow I must have left e621 open on accident on opera, and my mom opened that instead of firefox and thought the computer had a virus so I "fixed" the computer.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

insanitosis said:


> I got caught looking at softcore real porn, so I just had to listen to the "it's only natural" speech.
> 
> Then somehow I must have left e621 open on accident on opera, and my mom opened that instead of firefox and thought the computer had a virus so I "fixed" the computer.


Hah! lol My aunt's computer got a virus once, and a porn ad popped onto her screen, she got mad at me for it...
I thought it was funny,


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

Haha, My parents don't care.
I remember the day.

My dad sat me down and he looked at me and said
"Look at porn, I don't care."

Then walked away and watched tv.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Haha, I still think it's funny that my parents don't care....they haven't said a word besides "If you have a kid like your nephew, I'll cut your balls off..." so yeah...not havin' kids so I don't have to worry bout that xD


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, I still think it's funny that my parents don't care....they haven't said a word besides "If you have a kid like your nephew, I'll cut your balls off..." so yeah...not havin' kids so I don't have to worry bout that xD



Your parents don't care because they only think they know what you're looking at.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Your parents don't care because they only think they know what you're looking at.



Hmm? They most likely think I'm not even half as sexual as I really am. Hell, I dread the day I gotta come outta the closet to em  They have no idea to my knowledge....BAWWWWW!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm? They most likely think I'm not even half as sexual as I really am. Hell, I dread the day I gotta come outta the closet to em  They have no idea to my knowledge....BAWWWWW!


Joo can do eet Scotty! I believe in you.


----------



## Rachrix (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Joo can do eet Scotty! I believe in you.



it must be tough tho. i wouldnt know cause the only gay person i know has not told his parents yet


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Lol I can have quite the pleasant conversations with people from FAF :3



			
				south syde dobe said:
			
		

> HAXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go figure...Damn you Scotty for corrupting his mind with your yiff D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I can have quite the pleasant conversations with people from FAF :3
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure...Damn you Scotty for corrupting his mind with your yiff D:



I don't recall posting that. Where is this thread?

I rest my case.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't recall posting that. Where is this thread?
> 
> I rest my case.


 
Pm son, you want me to screenshot it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pm son, you want me to screenshot it?



It'll probably photoshopped.

I can't believe your this desperate.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It'll probably photoshopped.
> 
> I can't believe your this desperate.


 
Dude I don't have photoshop :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dude I don't have photoshop :[





Don't make stuff up.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't make stuff up.


 I didn't :\
If you want I can take the screenie and post it ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I didn't :\
> If you want I can take the screenie and post it ^^



It'll be a fake. I'm not worried.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It'll be a fake. I'm not worried.


 I won't do that to ya anyways, as long as you don't try anything funny


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I won't do that to ya anyways, as long as you don't try anything funny



Why shouldn't I? Your like a metaphorical jail-bait. I'll do what I want to you for the lols.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why shouldn't I? Your like a metaphorical jail-bait. I'll do what I want to you for the lols.


 I'm jail-bait? Also I thought you was cool :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm jail-bait? Also I thought you was cool :|



Am I making you cry South Syde? How sad! You fit the role perfectly!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Am I making you cry South Syde? How sad! You fit the role perfectly!


 
Nope just confused now


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope just confused now



Don't be! Your too awesome!


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (May 8, 2010)

When my mom kicked me out of the house and moved all my stuff while I was gone she most likely stumbled on my physical (not digital) furry porn collection.
HER FAULT LOL

so yeah, only time really.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> When my mom kicked me out of the house and moved all my stuff while I was gone she most likely stumbled on my physical (not digital) furry porn collection.
> HER FAULT LOL
> 
> so yeah, only time really.


Physical?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't be! Your too awesome!


It is too bad I can't be awesome.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You spelled 'faget' wrong....


Intentional typos are fun.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Physical?



Magazines, printed pictures, etc... She means stuff that's NOT on the PC.....


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Never been caught with it. I'm safe by putting my collection in an invisible folder on my external HDD. The ones I see the most in my family barely or don't know about invisible folders, so I'm safe. ;3

Except maybe my brother though, who's suspecting me of possessing porn (but not furry porn, thank god), and he most likely knows about invisible folders....
But I don't see him often, so it's all good with him. ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Never been caught with it. I'm safe by putting my collection in an invisible folder on my external HDD. The ones I see the most in my family barely or don't know about invisible folders, so I'm safe. ;3
> 
> Except maybe my brother though, who's suspecting me of possessing porn (but not furry porn, thank god), and he most likely knows about invisible folders....
> But I don't see him often, so it's all good with him. ^_^



Yep, same way here...although I never switch "view hidden folders" to "no"...so it's basically a normal folder....doubt he'll be browsing in My pictures in the "Other" folder xD


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, same way here...although I never switch "view hidden folders" to "no"...so it's basically a normal folder....doubt he'll be browsing in My pictures in the "Other" folder xD


Nor do I, it's a normal folder in a hidden folder. So all I have to do is type the folder name in the search bar.
Of course it's a name not related to porn. ;3


----------



## Seriman (May 8, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Nor do I, it's a normal folder in a hidden folder. So all I have to do is type the folder name in the search bar.
> Of course it's a name not related to porn. ;3


Lol. I have a 4GB flash drive I keep permanently hooked up to my computer, named FURRY. Inside, contains over 800MB of furry stuff, mainly pr0n. Also, my wallpaper is an anthro in a "suggestive" pose... No, I don't care if my folks find out. In fact, I want them to, because then I can but furry merchandise.


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol. I have a 4GB flash drive I keep permanently hooked up to my computer, named FURRY. Inside, contains over 800MB of furry stuff, mainly pr0n. Also, my wallpaper is an anthro in a "suggestive" pose... No, I don't care if my folks find out. In fact, I want them to, because then I can but furry merchandise.


I wouldn't care if my family (especially my brother) wouldn't make a big deal out of it. Not necessarily because it's porn, but because it's porn of _animals_.


----------



## Seriman (May 8, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I wouldn't care if my family (especially my brother) wouldn't make a big deal out of it. Not necessarily because it's porn, but because it's porn of _animals_.


Yeah. Even though I did all that, I still worry about what their reactions will be... :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight attraction to women 

P.S. Yeah....I couldn't go to Prom, procrastinated on my graduation project so I got exempt from it >.<


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. Even though I did all that, I still worry about what their reactions will be... :/


Lucky you, at least you have a chance where they won't mind. Mine will most likely react like "Bestiality?! You are sick, no Internet for you!"

.....Yeah, they're like that. Can't blame them for that.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

Looking back on how careless I used to be with porn, I'm surprised that I didn't get caught.  Luck prevails once again, I suppose.


----------



## Tally (May 8, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Looking back on how careless I used to be with porn, I'm surprised that I didn't get caught.  Luck prevails once again, I suppose.



Same here, although having my computer behind a barricade formed of shelves may have helped a bit in my case


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight attraction to women
> 
> P.S. Yeah....I couldn't go to Prom, procrastinated on my graduation project so I got exempt from it >.<


 
One of those is surprising the other is bad. It's pretty obvious which is which.


Edit: Oops.
Sorry.
I didn't mean to post here.

OP: I was never caught with furry porn.

EDIT: ...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> One of those is surprising the other is bad. It's pretty obvious which is which.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops.
> ...


Me neither.


----------



## CFox (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight attraction to women
> 
> P.S. Yeah....I couldn't go to Prom, procrastinated on my graduation project so I got exempt from it >.<



Why would you care about going to the prom?

Prom is a waste of time and wouldn't matter soon after leaving high school anyways. When you leave high school, popularity, a good majority of your 'friends' and the like, fly right out of the window and are soon rendered gone/useless.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

If I get caught looking at yiff, I'd start rapping:

Don't worry,
Get fappy!
Don't hate,
Masturbate!
At least it's not...
Delicious cake!


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You're not human! D:



But is he dancer?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 9, 2010)

Holy People are still on topic in her?! 631?! Well Re-posting then:

I have probably been seen with furry porn, but my aunt never really comes in the room.
So she would never talk to me about that...
I don't think she would say anything even if she did catch me, we're good at ignoring things completely.


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Why would you care about going to the prom?
> 
> Prom is a waste of time and wouldn't matter soon after leaving high school anyways. When you leave high school, popularity, a good majority of your 'friends' and the like, fly right out of the window and are soon rendered gone/useless.



my prom is comming up and im not going. the only girl i realy like hates me right now 



Slyck said:


> If I get caught looking at yiff, I'd start rapping:
> 
> Don't worry,
> Get fappy!
> ...



i think i would rather have the cake, what kind? :3


Slyck said:


> But is he dancer?



never got that song, what is your thought on what it means


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> I think i would rather have the cake.



Pervert.



Rachrix said:


> Never got that song, what is your thought on what it means?



Same thing as "Dude looks like a lady".



Rachrix said:


> I was never *_caught_*.



Fix'd


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight attraction to women



FEED ON THAT ATTRACTION, LET IT CONSUME YOU!

Oh, and...  you haven't convinced me to fap yet.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ames (May 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh, and...  you haven't convinced me to fap yet.  Not gonna happen.



If you don't, you're gonna get blueballs! D:


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight attraction to women
> 
> P.S. Yeah....I couldn't go to Prom, procrastinated on my graduation project so I got exempt from it >.<




Called being .. bi, well.. if you really do think that way.  Personally .. I lean more towards my own gender these days, more so because I've found them a bit more .. trustworthy (sorry ladies, after 5 cheats .. I'm walking on the other side).

As far as this topic is concerned, tisn't like anyone I know would actually care one way or another.  To them, a freak is a freak no matter how deep.

I have no, nor plan to have children .. so the effect of me being the  discoverer is moot.  I do have a dog though, and I must say .. I'd find  it quite odd if she had a collection, if that was even possible (lol).



JamesB said:


> If you don't, you're gonna get blueballs!  D:



Lol, already there.


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (May 11, 2010)

I have no hands. I usually get someone like a friend, or a stranger, or my mom to look up porn for me. Idk what would happen if they saw them doing that for me...


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Abelard_Epirts said:


> or my mom to look up porn for me.


WAT


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Abelard_Epirts said:


> I have no hands. I usually get someone like a friend, or a stranger, or my mom to look up porn for me. Idk what would happen if they saw them doing that for me...


This is...
what...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> WAT


inb4murr


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> This is...
> what...



A sentence.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> inb4murr


Oh murr


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If you don't, you're gonna get blueballs! D:



Never held an erection long enough for that.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Never held an erection long enough for that.



I didn't say bluedick, I said blueballs. :V

But bluedick sounds pretty painful too.  It's usually caused by a clot or OD'ing.  They have to stick a needle in there to drain it.  Ouch.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I didn't say bluedick, I said blueballs. :V
> 
> But bluedick sounds pretty painful too.  It's usually caused by a clot or OD'ing.  They have to stick a needle in there to drain it.  Ouch.



Blueballs require arousal but lack of ejaculation.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Blueballs require arousal but lack of ejaculation.



Blueballs isn't caused by mere arousal, it also requires stimulation.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Blueballs isn't caused by mere arousal, it also requires stimulation.



And psychedelic music playing in the background.  Trippy.  "my balls smell... blue"


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Blueballs require arousal but lack of ejaculation.




Not really.  Human body produces ample quantities on it's own without the need for "stimulation".  Someone goes for extended periods of time without release, just as capable of blue-balling.  Trust me, after 6 years of little to no activity in that regard, I know.


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If you don't, you're gonna get blueballs! D:


No he won't he's a eunuch.


----------



## Skidd (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I didn't say bluedick, I said blueballs. :V
> 
> But bluedick sounds pretty painful too.  It's usually caused by a clot or OD'ing.  They have to stick a needle in there to drain it.  Ouch.



I love blue dicks! 8D


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Skidd said:


> I love blue dicks! 8D



lol i thought the link was going to be a picture from the watchman


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Skidd said:


> I love blue dicks! 8D


Awwww, I was about to say "OMNOMNOM" but it doesn't apply... ):


----------



## Jonnaius (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Awwww, I was about to say "OMNOMNOM" but it doesn't apply... ):



It could if you're a vegetarian.

BLUE DICK SOUP, ANYONE?


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 12, 2010)

in all actuality, I don't see how you could get caught. You just have to have a little sense about it, like not do it when people are home 

anyhow, if you don't do the whole porn thing (like me), then it's as easy as hitting the minimize button when someone is home.... honestly...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> No he won't he's a eunuch.



No.


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> in all actuality, I don't see how you could get caught. You just have to have a little sense about it, like not do it when people are home
> 
> anyhow, if you don't do the whole porn thing (like me), then it's as easy as hitting the minimize button when someone is home.... honestly...



comes up as something dirty down in the bottem bar.

but i have windows 7 now and it now a problem for me :3


----------



## BlueGaze (May 13, 2010)

My parents don't know about any of my personal lifestyle, so therefore, I've never been caught =3

-knock on wood-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

I'd move out before they would.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd move out before they would.


Honestly, moving out isn't that hard. It's the way to go if you have a job and can afford rent somewhere.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Jonnaius said:


> BLUE DICK SOUP, ANYONE?


 
Is it tastier than spotted dick?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is it tastier than spotted dick?


Less gonorrhea. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Less gonorrhea. :3


 
If it had gonorrhea, then why do the Brits like it so much?


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 13, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> comes up as something dirty down in the bottem bar.
> 
> but i have windows 7 now and it now a problem for me :3


Hmmm... I don't have Windows 7... in retrospect, that may be a good thing.

Anyhow, do you get some kind of recommended sites in the bottom bar in 7?


----------



## Rachrix (May 13, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Hmmm... I don't have Windows 7... in retrospect, that may be a good thing.
> 
> Anyhow, do you get some kind of recommended sites in the bottom bar in 7?



wheni minimize it just makes a square at the bottem with the internet symbol in it. there is no words or picture unltill you hover over it so none can see what it is and sometimes not even know the is a browser there :3. this has saved me countless times. my friends like to show up unanounced and run over to see if they can catch me on porn.


----------



## Kavi (May 14, 2010)

Just a day ago my mother found out I drew porn, because I sent one of my drawings to my sister about an issue with KILLER HEAT UP HERE (it nearly made me pass out), and she forwarded it to my mother. /: Backstabber.

But my mother was all calm about it, and didn't really tell me to stop. Because I lied and told her I got paid $50 for it :U Any less and she would've probably told me to stop.

I'm just wondering what her reaction would be if she SAW me drawing it. /:


----------



## Rachrix (May 14, 2010)

Kavi said:


> Just a day ago my mother found out I drew porn, because I sent one of my drawings to my sister about an issue with KILLER HEAT UP HERE (it nearly made me pass out), and she forwarded it to my mother. /: Backstabber.
> 
> But my mother was all calm about it, and didn't really tell me to stop. Because I lied and told her I got paid $50 for it :U Any less and she would've probably told me to stop.
> 
> I'm just wondering what her reaction would be if she SAW me drawing it. /:



well if it were me i would asked for a copy :3


----------



## Novawolf7 (Aug 3, 2010)

> Called being .. bi, well.. if you really do think that way.  Personally  .. I lean more towards my own gender these days, more so because I've  found them a bit more .. trustworthy (sorry ladies, after 5 cheats ..  I'm walking on the other side).



Never mind the one who stood by you through thick and thin and never cheated on you.


----------



## tesral (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread certainly confirms Lazarus Long -- _"Everyone lies about sex."_

My parents never found the stash.  My son "borrowed" my Playboys, and yes I knew.  The Internet makes it so much easier.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 3, 2010)

What the _fuck_ is this thread?

And it's back from may. Jesus.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

*cough* one of the parents caught me with porn when I was a kid... 

As for the furry porn, ;p I browse fchan with some furry friends just to see what's there.


----------



## Fawch (Aug 3, 2010)

No talk, never been caught with furry porn, but after being caught with the real stuff I've been uber careful.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 3, 2010)

I was caught with the real stuff, but I passed it off as a *super virus that can place shit in your internet browser to frame you!!!* My friend did the same to me, and though I knew he was lying, I don't think my parents did.

Yiff would be really difficult. My parents would have a much easier time finding out that I would be gay than finding that. (for future reference, I'm not gay) I have a folder on my computer that's called Stash for such purposes, so if my parents ever want to use it...

Probably should just zip the thing. They wouldn't know how to unzip it.

When I attempted drawing yiff, I held on to the picture like letting go would kill me and send me straight to hell. Double checking and redundancy when I scanned and uploaded it, as well as freaking out at the mere notion of myself doing so, kinda taught me a lesson that I shouldn't be doing this...


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Novawolf7 said:


> lolbump


 
WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!?!


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never been caught, plus the things my parents did in the 60's and 70s beats the shit out of anything I'm into.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

I Guess like most people, i haven't been caught before either. ive been looking at furry porn sense like, 6th grade. And i beat meat like daily to it and even when my parents are home, and even my brother i just sit in my room and jerk and i never get caught. i know i probably will now but never before. Im pretty sure my mom is a furry... She lives on secondlife and sims and she has mentioned anthro con before i even knew about it but i still remember. i guess i want my mom (not my dad O_O) to know i look at furry porn and such. this might be a bit abnormal but i don't think ive ever jerked to human porn. :S oh well.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> I Guess like most people, i haven't been caught before either. ive been looking at furry porn sense like, 6th grade. And i beat meat like daily to it and even when my parents are home, and even my brother i just sit in my room and jerk and i never get caught. i know i probably will now but never before. Im pretty sure my mom is a furry... She lives on secondlife and sims and she has mentioned anthro con before i even knew about it but i still remember. i guess i want my mom (not my dad O_O) to know i look at furry porn and such. this might be a bit abnormal but i don't think ive ever jerked to human porn. :S oh well.



 If she found out you're a furry, the furry porn will be implied.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 3, 2010)

I learn't how to password folders so im good. :3


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> I Guess like most people, i haven't been caught before either. ive been looking at furry porn sense like, 6th grade. And i beat meat like daily to it and even when my parents are home, and even my brother i just sit in my room and jerk and i never get caught. i know i probably will now but never before. Im pretty sure my mom is a furry... She lives on secondlife and sims and she has mentioned anthro con before i even knew about it but i still remember. i guess i want my mom (not my dad O_O) to know i look at furry porn and such. this might be a bit abnormal but i don't think ive ever jerked to human porn. :S oh well.


 
Did she use the words "hate" and "furfag" in the same sentence as "anthrocon"? If so, I don't think you should have high hopes on your mom being a furfag.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

oh no, you see my mom makes Fur wigs of these VERY expencive hand crafted dolls (like $1000 Dolls, its crazy) and i was looking at the red and I'm like, what is this stuff really made for? and shes like "well maybe some people like fake fur coats and stuff, you know." so I respond "Well who wants a red fur coat? lol" then she says it, "there's some people who make animals out of this stuff for like... conventions or something." She said it like she didn't really know but i know she knows more. xD so I naturally assumed that she was talking about a Convention based on anthropomorphic


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I learn't how to password folders so im good. :3



Could you tell me? I'd love to know. as for now i just hide my stuff deep within my hard drive xD


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> Could you tell me? I'd love to know. as for now i just hide my stuff deep within my hard drive xD


 
One thing you can do is make it a hidden folder. So that you can not see it, and have to manually enter the address to it.

For folder passwords:


> cls
> @ECHO OFF
> title Folder PERSONAL
> if EXIST â€œControl Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B303â€¦ goto UNLOCK
> ...



Copy that code into notepad. Name it "_______.bat" Anything works. "pwd123" would be the password. You can change the password by changing that in the code. 

When the .bat is ready, place it in the place you want your folder in. Run the batch file by double clicking on it. This will create a folder named PERSONAL in the same location as the batch file. You can now open this folder and place any files in it. Once you are finished, run the batch file again. You will be asked whether you want to lock the folder. Entry â€˜Yâ€™ (for Yes) and hit Enter. The folder becomes invisible. To retrieve the folder, run the batch file again. You will be prompted to enter the password. Enter the password, hit enter and voila! the folder appears.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

haha thanks, I will copy that tutorial for a later time, for now I don't think I want to complicate things just yet. I think i'm  okay with my file hidden. thanks a lot though


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> haha thanks, I will copy that tutorial for a later time, for now I don't think I want to complicate things just yet. I think i'm  okay with my file hidden. thanks a lot though


 
You can of course find programs that let you put passwords on folders.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 3, 2010)

Simples, don't look at porn? Would that work? Or will everyone be like ' FURREHS, WIDOUT ANY PORNZ ZOMG DAT IS IMPOSIBELLE'?


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

ok I tried using that code, but its not working for me.  The folder just stayes there, completely visable and it just creates a "O" file under it.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 3, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Simples, don't look at porn? Would that work? Or will everyone be like ' FURREHS, WIDOUT ANY PORNZ ZOMG DAT IS IMPOSIBELLE'?


 
Works for me.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Simples, don't look at porn? Would that work? Or will everyone be like ' FURREHS, WIDOUT ANY PORNZ ZOMG DAT IS IMPOSIBELLE'?


 
Normal people look at porn every now and then. Not just furries.

It is natural and healthy to be curious about sexuality.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Normal people look at porn every now and then. Not just furries.
> 
> It is natural and healthy to be curious about sexuality.


 Normal people tend to look at pin-ups and / or a woman with spread legs.  Not a Giant Dragon-Herm with tower-sized nipple piercings shoving cars up their urethra (It would not surprise me if someone followed this post up with a "You mean like this" post, but with a valid link).


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Normal people tend to look at pin-ups and / or a woman with spread legs.  Not a Giant Dragon-Herm with tower-sized nipple piercings shoving cars up their urethra (It would not surprise me if someone followed this post up with a "You mean like this" post, but with a valid link).


 
Oh, I assumed this was porn in general now, not just furry porn.

Yeah, stop looking at furry porn guys.
Just kidding, whatever you like goes. :V


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

I forgot this thread turned into a creepy conversation after awhile.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 3, 2010)

My mum was freaked.  I came otu to her only a couple days ago and I used Taurin Fox's art as one example (don't do it everrr) She now watches over whatever I look at and whatever she sees whenever she comes in.  Whenever she sees me looking at something furry, she then goes to say "You can look at [insert type of art] but none of that pornography."  It's one big pain, really.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> My mum was freaked.  I came otu to her only a couple days ago and I used Taurin Fox's art as one example (don't do it everrr) She now watches over whatever I look at and whatever she sees whenever she comes in.  Whenever she sees me looking at something furry, she then goes to say "You can look at [insert type of art] but none of that pornography."  It's one big pain, really.


 
She wont let you look at furry porn? She is doing you a big favor then.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 3, 2010)

My mom knows I like drawing it.
She's an artist herself though,
so she looks at that stuff as an artist;
that is, she doesn't really care if I draw nude stuff,
even if it has fur and stuff.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

I still don't look at porn, so I've never had this "talk" so to speak.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I still don't look at porn, so I've never had this "talk" so to speak.


 
I never had it either, and now I'm too old for it.

I seem to have missed out of a great part of my childhood. :V


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 3, 2010)

1. how do you get caught with porn? who is that obvious about it nowadays? :v
2. who felt it was THAT important to bump this?


----------



## Sumi (Aug 3, 2010)

Never been caught... And  I Dun ever wanna be caught D: That's just Awkward... xD


----------



## tesral (Aug 3, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> When I attempted drawing yiff, I held on to the picture like letting go would kill me and send me straight to hell. Double checking and redundancy when I scanned and uploaded it, as well as freaking out at the mere notion of myself doing so, kinda taught me a lesson that I shouldn't be doing this...



You are obviously not comfortable with the idea.  Frankly as comfortable as I am I see stuff I have to ask; _"Who throught to even draw that?"_  Shake my head and move on.  




Fenrari said:


> If she found out you're a furry, the furry porn will be implied.



Rule 34.  Do not taunt Rule 34.




Meadow said:


> I learned how to password folders so I'm good. :3



Complicated in Windows.  I don't do windows.


----------



## Cam (Aug 3, 2010)

I havent actually managed to get caught yet o_0


----------



## Dan. (Aug 3, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I havent actually managed to get caught yet o_0


Your first post is on a porn discussion thread? Oh gawd..


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2010)

Stop that.


----------

